# +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*BAGYARD Air Ride* and *OPEN ROAD TUNING* are proud to offer our new line of Air Struts. We have been working on these for the last six months and we're finally ready to release them!
*Front Air Struts*
• Full Body Bilstein Struts
• Custom Strut Length
• Clearance for large wheels and offsets
• Available Sway Bar Mounts (Mk5/R32)
• Custom Conti-Tech Bags (designed specially for the bombers)
• Modular design for easy servicing and rebuilding
• CNC machined plates and hardware
• 1/4" NPT male port
• Stainless steel leader lines included
• Uses stock bushings and bearings
• Semi-Gloss black finish
• Black anodized bag plates
• Laser etched bag plates
• Hand assembled in Austria 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pricing*
2005-2009 Mk5 GTI/Jetta/Rabbit, EOS, B6 Passat
*Introductory Price: 899.95*
99.5-05 Mk4 Golf/Jetta/GTI
*Introductory Price: 899.95*
Mk1, Mk2, Mk3 Golf/Jetta, Corrado VR6/G60, B3/B4 Passat
*Introductory Price: 899.95*

*Rear Air Struts/Bags*
In light of our new product launch, we are currently offering discounts on our existing line up of rear bags and rear struts.
*Mk1, Mk2, Mk3 Golf/Jetta, Corrado VR6/G60, B3/B4 Passat*
*Special Offer Price: 895.00*
*Normal Price: 985.99*
*99.5-05 Mk4 Golf/Jetta/GTI Rear Bags (no struts)*
*Special Offer Price: 595.00*
*Normal Price: 695.00*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Availability*
We've decided to run this group buy style in order to keep shipping costs lower for everyone. However, unlike the last group buy (which I also organized) we are capping this one at 25 people. This will be a first come first serve basis. The first 25 people will get the introductory pricing and the special pricing and then we will close the group buy. If this goes well, we will run another group buy, again, capping it off at 25 people. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ordering & Payment*
Since our web-store isn't updated with these new items, we will be processing all orders via phone, email and PM. 
Here is all the necessary contact information:








Phone: 484.802.3721
Email: [email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected]
PM: Andrew , Eric, Jon

*We would also like to announce that we are now accepting all major credit cards and would be happy to process your order with your favorite piece of plastic. Paypal is no longer the only option! We also accept: bank checks, money orders and wire transfers*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








(pic courtesy of mike kippen)
*Looking for something a little more "custom"?*
Bagyard and Open Road are pleased to announce our fully redesigned Supreme Series struts. These struts are truly one-off custom pieces - hell, they're pretty much art! The supreme series features many available "custom touches" that will set you apart from everyone else out there!
*Front Air Struts*
• Custom Modular Design 
• O-Ring sealed strut - no welding!
• Air House 2 Air Bag - 6.5" of lift!
* Custom steel braided leader lines
• Custom paint finished
• Custom colored anodized bag plates
• Custom laser etched bag plates
• Custom strut length
• Custom strut dampening
• In house CNC machined parts
• Hand assembled in Austria
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Air management*
We offer a full line up of air management kits. Everything from a simple paddle valve setup to the top of the line Accuair setup or the brand new Ride Pro E3!
*If you have any questions please feel free to contact us!*
**IMPORTANT INFORMATION* for those that have ordered or look to order in the near future:*
- Whether the group buy number of *25* is reached or not, the pallet of these Bomber struts will be arriving in the middle of *November*
- Every set of struts ordered is subject to a *$45.00* customs fee. Unfortunately we cannot avoid this.


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:19 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

Looking sexy guys.. You never cease to amaze me, great product, great guys, and great service! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (EuroGruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_Looking sexy guys.. You never cease to amaze me, great product, great guys, and great service! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

appreciate the kind words! 
i remember when andrew first brought these up to me. i cant believe im lookin at them right now. the engineering that went into these is awe inspiring. the boys at bagyard really know how to push the envelope and they really impressed me with the behind the scenes work they do before anything can even be assembled. really wish i could have been there to see them in person. really cant wait to see them now!


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Psh, old news..... I saw these like a month ago















Great job guys!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks andrew.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

black ones are sexy. $$$$$$


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (MidwestDubMafia)*

no audi love


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

lordamercy


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (meanopause)*


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

im interested.. i'd love to get my front down lower and riding smoother.. 


_Modified by xZANEx at 2:18 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (gogogadget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gogogadget* »_no audi love









No a4/s4?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_
No a4/s4?









No A6 4b Quattro?


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

email sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

in regards to the audi kits, we didn't really plan on doing them at the moment and here's why...
when we started the bombers project, we were going to use inserts. however, throughout our testing on the autobahn and around the streets of austria, we found that they don't really give us the feel that we want out of an air strut. please do not think that i'm saying that inserts are of lesser quality, because they are not. we just did not get the feel and feedback that we wanted when we used the inserts so we switched over to full body struts. the reason we did not plan on audi kits is because when you use inserts you have to build the shock bodies yourself and to make a b6/b7 style mount is a lot of work when you're making the housings yourself. although, now that we've switched over to full body struts i do not see why we could not accommodate the audi platform.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (lcurtisl)*

since its going to get asked anyway. What sort of lift/drop would we get out of the bombers compared to that of the Supremes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we don't have exact numbers on the drop as it differs depending on wheel size, notching, etc. however, with the proper notching, tire/wheel combo, you will lay frame. as for the lift, it will be about 5-6" of lift. the lift really doesn't come from the bag, it comes from the shock rod.


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Those things are sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

thank you


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got ya. Wasn't really expecting exact numbers as I know thats relative. I was more looking for compressed vs. extended height of bag and an approximate on the lift you would get.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

The bag we use has very similar characteristics to the air house two. The only thing that will be different on the conti bag is the compressed height and the diameter. Everything else is pretty much the same. We had this bag designed specially for us by conti-tech. It's not sold on the open market or to any competitors


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow Andrew, these look nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (fishmando)*

Fresh!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

im curious as to how long it would take before people actually receive their struts?
so lets say you guys get the 25 people in for the group buy in the next month or 2, how long after everyone is paid will people start to see the struts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

i was talking to bagyard to day and we're actually going to have 25 sets ready by the end of october! i'll probably have that pallet sent here so i can start stocking these and that way i'll be able to deliver a quicker turn around time. we've planned for the best and the worst


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

Yummy. Lookin' good boys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

I cant wait to have these on my car


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

whats the difference between this new set being offered compared to the original ones? There is a significant difference in price?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Is the strut bearing/ strut mount going to be the same deal on the MKV?
Will the ones that have the swaybar links sit as low as the bagyard shorties?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_whats the difference between this new set being offered compared to the original ones? There is a significant difference in price?

x2.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

In for MK4 R32 fronts.................??????????


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Got me thinking but why are the rears so expensive? They look good though!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_whats the difference between this new set being offered compared to the original ones? There is a significant difference in price?



_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
x2.

Thank you for your interest BLKSUNSHINE and adROCK. 
I'd like to answer your question as well as a few frequently asked questions that will probably come up. 
The _*Bombers Struts*_ are our new line of struts that we are releasing in _addition_ to the _*Supreme Series*_. 
We've decided to change up our product lines and make the original struts our _*Supreme Series*_ which are now *FULLY* custom. 
The *Bombers* offer just *one * paint finish and *one * length where the *Supremes* offer your choice of finish and your choice of length and your choice of anodized parts etc.
The difference in price stems from several things:
- Conti-tech bags are made in Austria and thus we don't have to import the air house two bags and then send them back to the states. *This keeps freight costs down*. 
- The bottom plate is welded on to the strut body and it is not a machined shock body like the *Supreme Series*. It requires less working time on the lathe.
- The CNC parts for the bombers requires less working time so it keeps costs down. What we wanted to do with these struts is provide a lower cost solution but offer the same outstanding Bagyard quality. 
Everything is still made in house and is tüv approved. 
We continually strive to bring the newest and best products to the airrid community and I hope this addresses any issues, questions and concerns many of you have.
Please feel free to inquire about anything else you have questions about. We're here to serve you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:01 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

They look great!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

In addition:
The *Bombers* will not have sway bar mounts unless customers specify that they want them.
Again, the *Bombers* are all the same length with one color scheme.
*Also, a question was asked as to why the rear bags are costly.*
This is because we haven't developed new rears at this point and time.
We feel that our bags are perfect as is but we are working on less expensive rears to bring to the community for the future.
*Ducky*, there will be no bearings including the the MKV platform. Only with the *Supremes* do you get a bearing.










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:06 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re:*

ooohhh.....piece of candy!!!
looks like another great product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*Ducky*, there will be no bearings including the the MKV platform. Only with the *Supremes* do you get a bearing.


So then the "bombers" would use the OEM bearing.. or is there some sort of aftermarket solution/ option. I don't have a problem with the OEM bearings, just making sure we are on the same page.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will be using my photo discount


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
So then the "bombers" would use the OEM bearing.. or is there some sort of aftermarket solution/ option. I don't have a problem with the OEM bearings, just making sure we are on the same page. 

oem bushing and bearing all the way. no aftermarket "short bushings". 
Thanks for the good words guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I will be using my photo discount
















you better!
great shot btw. openroad http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 's shawn


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I will be using my photo discount









You sir take some amazing shots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Good stuff Andrew and OpenRoad crew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll be picking up some bomber series struts for my gf's beetle. 
P.S. Drew, it was really nice of you to come find me over the weekend at Ocean City to introduce yourself. Great customer service. OpenRoad and Bagyard has a customer for life.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

are these R32 shorties?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

John, it was really great to meet you and see your car. I was hoping I would get to see it this weekend! I was also very happy to hear that you drove from Florida with no problems. Let me know how we can help you out with the beetle








also, i like to follow up with customers and it was great to meet a lot of them in Ocean City. I know that Andreas was happy to meet everyone because he's the one that ships out all the packages! It's really nice to put a face to the name









Tom, to clarify the bombers will be shorties or they will be as short as possible without sacrificing lift. However, the strut length will change if you would like to have sway bar mounts on the struts. That will actually make them a bit longer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

I need these. You'll be hearing from me shortly Andrew.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_I need these. You'll be hearing from me shortly Andrew.

You won't regret it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You sir take some amazing shots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Thanks Jon!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Great, now I have to decide between these or the Mason Tech's.










_Modified by DarkSideGTI at 3:25 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

Andrew your a ****er for not pming me this








these look really awesome and im stoked to see cars with them..
and like i said.. id love to do design work with BY any day..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Tom, to clarify the bombers will be shorties or they will be as short as possible without sacrificing lift. However, the strut length will change if you would like to have sway bar mounts on the struts. That will actually make them a bit longer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

word...I wonder if I can just zip tie the sway bar to something...
seriously though.. are we talking 40mm+ difference with the sway tab mounts?? 
also if one where to delete the ront sway altogether for whatever reason....what could one expect in the handling department??


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Most people on air delete that **** anyways


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

whats a swaybar??


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Most people on air delete that **** anyways 

truth.


----------



## 325isStephen (Apr 6, 2008)

Just to clarify, the mk4 bombers will lay frame with the proper notching of frame and wheel clearance?


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

guaranteed to lay frame?


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

so when do you expect the rears to be done if im understanding this right


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_Great, now I have to decide between these or the Mason Tech's.









This is a no brainer, a better product at a cheaper price (this is my personal opinion, well except the cheaper price cause thats obvious to all)..
Andreas is a great guy, had a blast hanging out with him in new york city. Hopefully I will make it out to his side next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (325isStephen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *325isStephen* »_Just to clarify, the mk4 bombers will lay frame with the proper notching of frame and wheel clearance?

we don't guarantee laying frame because there are so many wheel sizes, offsets, etc. with the proper notching, subframe cutting, pinch weld bending, you should lay frame. we are going to make these struts as short as possible without sacrificing the awesome lift that we are so well known for! 
in regards to the new rears, we really haven't put much development into those yet but knowing Eddy it shouldn't take long. We have 3-4 things we're working on for releasing in the next year and those are taking most of the time because they are truly revolutionary products. however, if the demand for a "bomber" rear setup is there then I will push the ball a bit harder - if that makes sense.
thanks for the good words ramon. i know andreas had a blast at h2o and a blast in nyc. he told me you were hoping to make it over there next year. let's make it happen


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*drooling*


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (dogdrive)*

Let me know if you guys make it out there next year. I've been dying to go since, well, forever. I'll tag along for sure.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_whats a swaybar??










Yeah I don't have mine, but I would have left it in if I could have. On the MKV it doesn't make a difference in or out, but for the fact that the endlinks would have to be midgetized.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_Let me know if you guys make it out there next year. I've been dying to go since, well, forever. I'll tag along for sure.









i'll be there for sure. flying to munich then driving over to vienna then down to velden.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

im going with you next year buck


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Do you have something for the b5 passat?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_in regards to the audi kits, we didn't really plan on doing them at the moment and here's why...
when we started the bombers project, we were going to use inserts. however, throughout our testing on the autobahn and around the streets of austria, we found that they don't really give us the feel that we want out of an air strut. please do not think that i'm saying that inserts are of lesser quality, because they are not. we just did not get the feel and feedback that we wanted when we used the inserts so we switched over to full body struts. the reason we did not plan on audi kits is because when you use inserts you have to build the shock bodies yourself and to make a b6/b7 style mount is a lot of work when you're making the housings yourself. although, now that we've switched over to full body struts i do not see why we could not accommodate the audi platform.









Do IT!!!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Tom, to clarify the bombers will be shorties or they will be as short as possible without sacrificing lift. However, the strut length will change if you would like to have sway bar mounts on the struts. That will actually make them a bit longer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Awesome; I had to cut my sway bar out anyway.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
he told me you were hoping to make it over there next year. let's make it happen









I wanna go


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

its like h2o times ten. hope you're ready!
we will make b5 passat/Audi kits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

i want to see pics of someone running these.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (theAntiRiced)*

I just need to know the dates about 2 months in advance but there is NO reason why I am not going. 
If anyone local to me buys these, I will even help you with installs for free. (as long as you have air ride already installed) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_its like h2o times ten. hope you're ready!
we will make b5 passat/Audi kits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


will the rears be an airstrut?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_I just need to know the dates about 2 months in advance but there is NO reason why I am not going. 
If anyone local to me buys these, I will even help you with installs for free. (as long as you have air ride already installed) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can help me put mine in ramon.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (MattWayMK5)*

No problem, we can use my work warehouse.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Payment sent.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

How do these ride and what's the benefit to running the stock bushing compared to the single bellow Bagyards?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

I know everyone is asking how low they will go, and obviously its a valid question but hard to answer. Leah(gf) has the supreme series on her gti, can you tell me if I will get the same drop if i had identical wheel/tire sizes and notches? I am very interested in going with the bomber series. Also can you release what the price will be after the group buy? I really want to get in on the group buy but im not sure I can get the money in time.
Ian


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

Not sure if I missed it in there, but which line of Bilstein struts are these built around? TC? Sport? HD?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*My New Supreme Series Bagyards*
















*dude in pic is not me!*

































been installed for a week now. loving every second of it. Andrew even hand delivered misc. fittings and such during the install. A+ Product and Service.

















_Modified by merrigan at 11:54 AM 10-2-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

HOLY BIG PIC!!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_I know everyone is asking how low they will go, and obviously its a valid question but hard to answer. Leah(gf) has the supreme series on her gti, can you tell me if I will get the same drop if i had identical wheel/tire sizes and notches? I am very interested in going with the bomber series. Also can you release what the price will be after the group buy? I really want to get in on the group buy but im not sure I can get the money in time.
Ian

x2 I'm also wondering how the bottom bag plate differs between the two. My 19's have just enough room to clear and would want to make sure these would clear and go lower. I want the CC laying subframe, not gas tank










_Modified by passat_98 at 8:48 AM 10-2-2009_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

pictures fixed.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_? I really want to get in on the group buy but im not sure I can get the money in time.


I believe after the first 25 they are going to do another gb for 25 if there is interest


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

price will change after this first 25 I think. That price is for the release of the new line.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
I believe after the first 25 they are going to do another gb for 25 if there is interest

correct. we really appreciate the feedback we get from you guys. i know the last group buy with bagyards was a huge success and maybe left some people out as there was always a call for another one. with these new struts we want to offer them to as many people as we possibly can at the most competetive price we can. we are very very proud of these struts and dont want anyone to feel left out. so far slots have been filling up so if youre on the fence there is still time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_price will change after this first 25 I think. That price is for the release of the new line. 

correct. 
for those of you who were part of the first group buy these struts are shorter and will lay frame with the proper modifications. the first group buy struts were normal length and these are the revised shorter length. Once again we are making these struts as short as possible without sacrificing any lift. 
These struts will ride firmer with less "squishiness" at lower pressures. We have completely rebuilt the strut from the ground up and taken our customer feedback into consideration. We think that we have come up with a stellar final product and we hope you enjoy it as much as we do!
To answer your question Scott, these are completely custom shocks from bilstien in Austria. You cannot purchase them in the states. I guess the closest stateside equivelant would be th sport dampers. But these come direct from Germany and they're stripped and rebuilt to our specifications.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Good information Andrew.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a great product. I will be purchasing these in the near future


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

will these still have great bag clearance like the "supreme" bagyards?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shortys99887* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a great product. I will be purchasing these in the near future


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyOtherCarHasA5.0* »_will these still have great bag clearance like the "supreme" bagyards?

Yes! The bag looks a bit different from the Supremes but the dimensions are exactly the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:40 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes! The bag looks a bit different from the Supremes but the dimensions are exactly the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:40 PM 10-2-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So if the Supremes have a lift of 6.5" how does that compare to the bombers?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

as jon stated, the bombers have almost the exact same lift and drop. the difference in between the bombers and the supreme series is the customization options, ride, etc. the supreme is marketed as the completely custom strut with almost endless custom options. the bombers will go low and they will go high http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_as jon stated, the bombers have almost the exact same lift and drop. the difference in between the bombers and the supreme series is the customization options, ride, etc. the supreme is marketed as the completely custom strut with almost endless custom options. the bombers will go low and they will go high http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

andrew hit me up when you get a chance, we didnt really get a chance to talk at h2o


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

anyone have these installed on mk5 yet? I'd like to get some feedback / reviews


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (MAkie302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAkie302* »_anyone have these installed on mk5 yet? I'd like to get some feedback / reviews 

As soon as they come in Ill install mine and have pics up


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
As soon as they come in Ill install mine and have pics up 

Please do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_in regards to the audi kits, we didn't really plan on doing them at the moment and here's why...
when we started the bombers project, we were going to use inserts. however, throughout our testing on the autobahn and around the streets of austria, we found that they don't really give us the feel that we want out of an air strut. please do not think that i'm saying that inserts are of lesser quality, because they are not. we just did not get the feel and feedback that we wanted when we used the inserts so we switched over to full body struts. the reason we did not plan on audi kits is because when you use inserts you have to build the shock bodies yourself and to make a b6/b7 style mount is a lot of work when you're making the housings yourself. although, now that we've switched over to full body struts i do not see why we could not accommodate the audi platform.









This is a shame...
Looks like I'll have to settle for another style of Bagyards


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gogogadget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gogogadget* »_
This is a shame...
Looks like I'll have to settle for another style of Bagyards









You won't be disappointed with whatever you choose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

eight sets sold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_eight sets sold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Andrew, do you need 25 people to jump on this before you have the pallet sent over? Or or you getting the pallet regardless if you get 25 people or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

adam, the pallet will come regardless of whether or not 25 are sold. the first 25 kits will be 899 and then pricing will go back to regular pricing. i will carry the stock here in the states and for the future, the bombers will just be done in batch shipments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_adam, the pallet will come regardless of whether or not 25 are sold. the first 25 kits will be 899 and then pricing will go back to regular pricing. i will carry the stock here in the states and for the future, the bombers will just be done in batch shipments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

Damn, just been busy for a few days and didn't check vortex for this thread.
Amazing, Andrew ! Unfortunately Eddie missed to send me pics, know its done ! Love it !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (low_quattro)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

twelve sold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sooo excited. my tank is being polished this week. have a couple ideas for trunk setup.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

which car?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

mk2, im not baller enough to do the audi ot the mk5


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

don't you have a couple of those?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

do you even own a vw


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_don't you have a couple of those?









as a matter of fact i do. im doing the coupe not the golf.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_do you even own a vw










Nope







I got a 4 runner and that is it. Not going to bag that


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

lift kit with airride. do it


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
as a matter of fact i do. im doing the coupe not the golf. 


Finally


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you're one to talk.
how long did you have your kit before it made it onto the car?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you're one to talk.
how long did you have your kit before it made it onto the car?










5 months


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh word? felt longer but either way car looks official on air


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_oh word? felt longer but either way car looks official on air










haha well I had the struts for 5 months but the rest of the management I had for like 8 months








Should be getting the car back today too finally. Havent driven it in 3 weeks


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

DAILY time Travis


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

i havent driven the coupe in a little over 9 months. stated a fire in it yesterday. got it out before anything but the insulation was burned.







hopefully the build will go bay ready for paint, trunk done, install struts, install engine. install megasquirt. enjoy...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_DAILY time Travis


no can do right now. PM


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
no can do right now. PM









i have the golf with a full 5speed swap waiting to go in. add suspension and wheels and you are bawlin


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

better be http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif the ground.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*









static on 16's. i could see gravy driving it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

andrew, sent pm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

Been two weeks of my supremes installed. couldn't be happier with them! Had a fitting explode on me, andrew got one next day aired to me. great service!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn those look purty 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just ordered can't wait to get these in.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (cdel15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdel15* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just ordered can't wait to get these in.

Welcome to the club.










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:47 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

x1000


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

fifteen sets sold!
these are going quickly


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Too bad the ones I ordered arent for me


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

soon enough


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_soon enough









this is true! The wife asked me how much it would cost to bag the Rabbit..... I told her and she said "I'd rather go on a shopping spree for clothes" what a waste


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








My GF won't let me bag her MKIII


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_
this is true! The wife asked me how much it would cost to bag the Rabbit..... I told her and she said "I'd rather go on a shopping spree for clothes" what a waste









did you explain to her that bags get bitches








clothing goes out of style, but hittin switches will never go out of style.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_







My GF won't let me bag her MKIII 

women.....









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
did you explain to her that bags get bitches








clothing goes out of style, but hittin switches will never go out of style.
 
haha, that sticker lasted about a minute on my car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'll send you some more of them in hot pink


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i'll send you some more of them in hot pink









I still have a hot pink one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

put it on the rabbit


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_put it on the rabbit









then I'll be outside with the cats.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

plenty of room out here on the east coast. bring your car and alex we'll start .the shop. out here.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Alex won't leave cali


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_plenty of room out here on the east coast. bring your car and alex we'll start .the shop. out here.

I like my coast









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Alex won't leave cali









he better not unless he's following me!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

enjoy sleeping with the cats,, i was just trying to be hospitable.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

He wants me to bring him some damn work


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_He wants me to bring him some damn work









DO IT!!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*

















The ride is amazing and the shorties get low!Great job Bagyard and thank you Andrew for all the help with getting an amazing product so quickly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*

Michael, I really don't think your car could be more beautiful. Seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

andrew pm sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_andrew pm sent.

pm returned. 
Thanks for the good words mike. Car looks amazing as usual. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

pm sent andrew.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

5 pages!! good lord!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Someone better include some stickers with my order. Imjustsaying. My tank/MacBook would appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aren't you always just saying








we'll get you some stickers


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'm just sayin' that *10* lucky people should jump in on this group buy to get this awesome price.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm just sayin' that *10* lucky people should jump in on this group buy to get this awesome price.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why stop at 10. long term goals...


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_Someone better include some stickers with my order. Imjustsaying. My tank/MacBook would appreciate it.


I offered you the stickers I got when I sold them to you but you were too interested in La Toleteca. haha
I can send them to you if you want. Unless you want to wait for those new stickers. lol


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i want stickers


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Hermie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Hermie* »_
I offered you the stickers I got when I sold them to you but you were too interested in La Toleteca. haha
I can send them to you if you want. Unless you want to wait for those new stickers. lol

Haha. I saw Cal on TV today and thought of that restaurant.
Sure, I'll grab those stickers from you next time I see you.


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
Haha. I saw Cal on TV today and thought of that restaurant.
Sure, I'll grab those stickers from you next time I see you.


Swerd guy.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I've got a few stickers too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Hermie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Hermie* »_
I offered you the stickers I got when I sold them to you but you were too interested in La Toleteca. haha
I can send them to you if you want. Unless you want to wait for those new stickers. lol

that place is awesome.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

_stickers_, what are those?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'm getting new vinyls cut soon, don't worry che


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i'm getting new vinyls cut soon, don't worry che









ohhh be sure to send me some when I finish my order!


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i'm getting new vinyls cut soon, don't worry che









sick, looking forward to them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_I've got a few stickers too. 

gimme.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i like stickas!


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*FV-QR*

payment sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (whitemk4golf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

early morning upskies


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We are closing the group buy on October 15th 2009 regardless of how many people have purchased struts. In order to have enough working time for this large an order we have to set a deadline. Thank you for understanding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

*One week* to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

sooo sick! whose whip is that?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thats andreas' caddy. 
fleetwood on hydros and wire wheels.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow. So, so, soo baller!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

keep em coming. only 6 days left!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_thats andreas' caddy. 
fleetwood on hydros and wire wheels.









So dope. Andreas is a cool guy. It was good meeting him at H2O.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

For those of you waiting for a response to a pm or email I apologize for the delay. I woke up this morning and could not move. I went right to the ER have been undergoing various scans and tests. I do apologize for the delay and hope to return all pm's and emails
this afternoon. Once again I do apologize for the delay but I have been having a lot of back problems the past couple of months. For the fastest response please pm or email jon or eric.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_For those of you waiting for a response to a pm or email I apologize for the delay. I woke up this morning and could not move. I went right to the ER have been undergoing various scans and tests. I do apologize for the delay and hope to return all pm's and emails
this afternoon. Once again I do apologize for the delay but I have been having a lot of back problems the past couple of months. For the fastest response please pm or email jon or eric. 

Spoke with Andrew a little bit ago. He's in a lot of pain but doing a bit better. Please do not hesistate to reach out to Eric or myself and we'll do our best to answer all your questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

My B5 S4 wants these. make it happen.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

get well soon Andrew. sorry to hear your in pain


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskool_james* »_get well soon Andrew. sorry to hear your in pain










x2


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

Will these work with an 07 A3?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

Andreas, that car is bad asssssssss. 

_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
Andreas is a cool guy. It was good meeting him at H2O.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Andrew, feel better.. If you need me to come tuck you in papi, holler http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 
JUSTTTT KIDDDDINGGG... (sorta)


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
Andrew, feel better.. If you need me to come tuck you in papi, holler http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 
JUSTTTT KIDDDDINGGG... (sorta)


I thought there was a connection between you two when we were hanging out infront of your car at that motel. I felt like the third wheel


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

Oh stop it silly.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

love hurts. lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

Thanks for all the good words guys. Sorry I wasn't around at all yesterday but I had to take care of myself. 
I'd like to clear up something about our struts. 
Apparently someone has been telling people that the struts we are using are not high quality and that their units are of much higher quality. I'd like to tell this person that they are wrong and clearly misinformed. We are using a special strut sold in Germany that is a cross between a b6/b8 strut. These are NOT inserts and whomever is going around polluting minds with this information...please stop because you are wrong. 
To set the record straight, the struts we buy are specific to the car unlike strut inserts which are universal. The struts we use are actually purchased FOR YOUR CAR and we don't just use a universal strut - this is not a one size fits all operation.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

all i know is when the bomb drops at my house i will be having a better day.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (a2lowvw)*

do these come with an airplane? Id like to spot a landing for my frontyard


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_all i know is when the bomb drops at my house i will be having a better day.
 
agreed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

keep it up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

hook me some struts for cheap and i'll REP YOUR ****!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_hook me some struts for cheap and i'll REP YOUR ****! 


enticing nolan...


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_hook me some struts for cheap and i'll REP YOUR ****! 

ROFL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

seventy-two hours left.


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a2_cruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2_cruiser* »_My B5 S4 wants these. make it happen.

please!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we can do b5 s4 fronts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (a2_cruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2_cruiser* »_
please!

quit wasting his time you don't have the scrilla. maybe at tax time ....


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
quit wasting his time you don't have the scrilla. maybe at tax time .... 

Justin go polish your tank. naysayer. We dont all have random bonus checks. dont make me show your wife how much your bags are gonna cost







PS bay ready for paint yet?
worried about rears. i know youve got the fronts covered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_seventy-two hours left.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (a2_cruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2_cruiser* »_
dont make me show your wife how much your bags are gonna cost









she already knows. bags plus management is almost worth as much or more than the car. although if you bag the s4 it would be the same


_Modified by a2lowvw at 3:03 PM 10/12/2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Really wish I could use a set of these for something


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

you got a girlfriend with a mk3


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

**** that


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_**** that 
 what?


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

are you guys ever going to make a bomber series strut for the rear?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (buggydubbin)*

ughhhh. I want these, but I won't have all the money by the 15th.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (buggydubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buggydubbin* »_are you guys ever going to make a bomber series strut for the rear?

we're working on some new products that will be released this coming spring that will allow us to make bomber rears. what i'm saying sounds crazy but it will make sense when you see what we have coming out


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_ what?


That car doesn't get air.







Its too far away for me to fix if it breaks.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

you need to pick up a 2wd toy frame and swap the 4runner body on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dependable daily driver.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That would not allow me to go camping in it


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_That would not allow me to go camping in it









AIRBAGS = ground clearence


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

only forty-eight hours left.


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok hopefully you guys will keep making the mk1 stuff


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we're working on some new products that will be released this coming spring that will allow us to make bomber rears. what i'm saying sounds crazy but it will make sense when you see what we have coming out









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the follow up andrew. you guys are gonna make my life much easier come feb. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_only forty-eight hours left.

that means empty out you change drawer and hold up a 7-11 if you can't scrounge enough scrilla.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (buggydubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buggydubbin* »_ok hopefully you guys will keep making the mk1 stuff

no reason to stop making mk1 stuff!
nineteen on the list let's round up a few more before the deadline.


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

pumped <---


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

I first of wanna say what a pleasure it was to meet the bagyard guys at H20. I could have spoken with Andreas for hours he was awesome! I look forward to seeing you guys at other shows. 
I was the guy in the bagged blue eos.
With the new bagyard bombers If I would like a larger port size like 3/8's or 1/2 inch would that be possible with a leader line etc... If not on the bombers then the supreme's?
I also have an option for the new style as far as the rear. I spoke with Andreas about it at h20 about it using cups similar to s10 front cups. Accept making them bolt in instead of weld in like the pics show 
( http://www.suicidedoors.com/ba...tings ).
this would also alow for a variety of diffrent bags to be used. I am a minitrucker and enjoy cutting stuff up and welding but I know that for ease to the dubbers a bolt in would be a better option.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_I first of wanna say what a pleasure it was to meet the bagyard guys at H20. I could have spoken with Andreas for hours he was awesome! I look forward to seeing you guys at other shows. 
I was the guy in the bagged blue eos.
With the new bagyard bombers If I would like a larger port size like 3/8's or 1/2 inch would that be possible with a leader line etc... If not on the bombers then the supreme's?
I also have an option for the new style as far as the rear. I spoke with Andreas about it at h20 about it using cups similar to s10 front cups. Accept making them bolt in instead of weld in like the pics show 
( http://www.suicidedoors.com/ba...tings ).
this would also alow for a variety of diffrent bags to be used. I am a minitrucker and enjoy cutting stuff up and welding but I know that for ease to the dubbers a bolt in would be a better option. 

Thanks for the kind words. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*36 hours *left in the group buy people!
Andrew will pop in and respond to your questions and input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:05 AM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_ I also have an option for the new style as far as the rear. I spoke with Andreas about it at h20 about it using cups similar to s10 front cups. Accept making them bolt in instead of weld in like the pics show 
( http://www.suicidedoors.com/ba...tings )

That's exactly how my rears are. My rears are modified S-10 front brackets with Slam RE-5s. I'd post pics, but my Photobucket is dead for the month.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_I first of wanna say what a pleasure it was to meet the bagyard guys at H20. I could have spoken with Andreas for hours he was awesome! I look forward to seeing you guys at other shows. 
I was the guy in the bagged blue eos.
With the new bagyard bombers If I would like a larger port size like 3/8's or 1/2 inch would that be possible with a leader line etc... If not on the bombers then the supreme's?
I also have an option for the new style as far as the rear. I spoke with Andreas about it at h20 about it using cups similar to s10 front cups. Accept making them bolt in instead of weld in like the pics show 
( http://www.suicidedoors.com/ba...tings ).
this would also alow for a variety of diffrent bags to be used. I am a minitrucker and enjoy cutting stuff up and welding but I know that for ease to the dubbers a bolt in would be a better option. 

it was nice meet you too man. it was a bit cold that night out at hoopers but we had a good time with mister sellers' gas powered blender.
in regards to the port size, i'll have to check on that. the port size on the bombers is 1/4" unlike the port size on the supremes which is a 1/8" port. i don't think it should be an issue but i will have to double check before i commit to anything.
i overheard your idea for the rear setup when you were talking to andreas and it sounds great. i'm actually going to have andreas jump on here and respond to your post. the guys have been busy recently because they're getting all the parts ready for the group buy. your patience is greatly appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Boosted BLK on BLK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted BLK on BLK* »_Will these work with an 07 A3?

sorry i missed this question!
these will work on the A3


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks I appriciate the quick replies! The gas powered blender was awesome!!!!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

*Last day for the group buy! * If you're on the fence today is the day!
There are only a few spots left. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

as jon said, today is the last day to receive the promotional/group buy pricing of 899.95 shipped.
however, we are going to offer *10% off any management setup* through the end of november! 
if you have any questions, comments, concerns, etc. please feel free to give me a call! i'm going to be available all day today to take orders and answer questions


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

what is the price going to be after the group buy is over. im not looking to do air til spring


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that has not been determined yet.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

Payment sent


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

payment received








for those of you who are _still on the fence_ i will leave this open until 3AM EST/12PM PST. 
we're currently at *21* people on this group buy and we have a maximum of *25*. 

for any last minute questions feel free to give me a call: 484.802.3721 - i will be available all evening/afternoon to answer any questions you may have


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_payment received








for those of you who are _still on the fence_ i will leave this open until 3AM EST/12PM PST. 


Wouldn't that be 12*AM* PST...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

thanks trav. 
i still have that keyboard up for sale. nobody seems to want it

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

F travy


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

woot!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ give me a call: 484.802.3721 - i will be available all evening/afternoon to answer any questions you may have









Only $3.99 for the first minute.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
Only $3.99 for the first minute.









and after that its only 846.00 for a pair of front bombers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
Only $3.99 for the first minute.









smartass


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So close, so soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i want these...but i do not want to spend any money to get them
what should i do


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_i want these...but i do not want to spend any money to get them
what should i do


sell your body on the streets ?shrugs?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_i want these...but i do not want to spend any money to get them
what should i do


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*the group buy is closed*
thank you to all who participated and to all who have shown interest.
i spoke to eddy this morning about the group buy and he relayed the following information...
the team at bagyard (eddy, andreas, martin, raphy & ulrich) has been working on the bag plates, mounting hardware, crimp rings, etc. the next step in the process is to send everything off to anodization and laser etching. this should be happening next week. please keep in mind that for the 22 sets of struts we're making each strut requires two mounting plates, two crimp rings and 12 screws. it's actually a lot of work even with five full time employees and the work that bagyard does for cargraphic (check out the air-lift system if you haven't already).
thank you for your patience!
cheers,
andrew


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

Great to hear!


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

awesome!!!
sooooo after they do that.... they start on rears?







hahahah


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Word!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Brake_Dust)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cdel15)*

cant wait to see what these things on some cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GoodOlArtie)*

just got off the phone with Eddy a little bit ago and here are some notes from my call today...
• Today was a national holiday so it was just Eddy in the shop.
• The account manager from Bilstein Germany paid a visit to Bagyard.
• Eddy and Ralph (from Bilstein) spent 6 hours discussing business (they beat around the bush too much).
• Struts have been ordered.
• Bag plates are going to anodizing tomorrow.
• After they're anodized they will be laser etched.
• By the time that everything is back from anodizing and engraving the struts should be in the shop.
• We are ahead of schedule as of right now.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*









im excited


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

keep up the good work guys.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the good words guys. i'll do my best to keep this thread updated regularly.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can't wait for these to show up!!







Let me know if you want me to get some studio shots son!


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I can't wait for these to show up!!







Let me know if you want me to get some studio shots son! 
 
are you sure you can't wait? You will be getting real personal with these bags


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just got off the phone with Eddy a little bit ago and here are some notes from my call today...
• Today was a national holiday so it was just Eddy in the shop.
• The account manager from Bilstein Germany paid a visit to Bagyard.
• Eddy and Ralph (from Bilstein) spent 6 hours discussing business (they beat around the bush too much).
• Struts have been ordered.
• Bag plates are going to anodizing tomorrow.
• After they're anodized they will be laser etched.
• By the time that everything is back from anodizing and engraving the struts should be in the shop.
• We are ahead of schedule as of right now.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oldskool_james)*

these last couple weeks can't come sooner


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cdel15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdel15* »_these last couple weeks can't come sooner









i dont even have a motor in the bay and i feel the same way


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

Coming quite soon, ya'll.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

finally back after a long vacation. gettin close to delivery boys and girls!!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_finally back after a long vacation. gettin close to delivery boys and girls!!

No rush, for me at least. I want these bad boys to be perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by adROCK319 at 11:04 AM 10-28-2009_


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i wish i could pick some of these up


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoodOlArtie* »_ 
are you sure you can't wait? You will be getting real personal with these bags










Did you talk to Andrew about management or do we need to source that?


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Slampig)*

So what's available for a 2002 Passat Wagon FWD?


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Talked very briefly. I wanna work a little more when you get back so we can budget out what I need to come up with to put the car on air by Xmas.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

So what's the latest news?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

Just talked to Bagyard and the plates are finished at anodizing and are going to laser engraving. Perfection is not a quick and easy process


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

What does that mean in terms of schedule? What's the timeline now?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Still on track as we've discussed in the first post of the thread. Mid/Late November for the pallet delivery. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good to know. Thanks Andrew.


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

ahmetthejerk pointed these out to me. they sound pretty good for a college student who is broke and wants to be ballin....(me)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ahmet told me about you wanting to get some air on your car. i have the bomber display down at the shop if you want to see what they look like in person


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

IM sent!!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabbywitha 16v-T* »_IM sent!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ahmet told me about you wanting to get some air on your car. i have the bomber display down at the shop if you want to see what they look like in person









haha dont tempt me. as soon as i said air and "my car" in the same sentence ahmet went nuts. But if anything it would have to wait till after christmas and be my gift to myself







. either way ill be in contact http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . i didnt know you were so local to me till ahmet told me yesterday


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yessir. i've been living in the area my whole life


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

good to hear. now i just have to come out to a gtg and meet the crowd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'm not around much because i'm at school full time but there is a nice gtg on the first wednesday of every month in west chester. 
UPDATES:
















just got the bag plates back from anodizing and engraving.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

straight air bag porn...NICE!


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Brake_Dust)*

yummy!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

all thats left is assembly and shipping.


----------



## diablodub (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_all thats left is assembly and shipping.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_all thats left is assembly and shipping.










my birthday is on the 29th i'd love to have a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif to open


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

do I get some dope bagyard bombers stickers or one of those sdobbins calendars since I ordered all 4 struts?


_Modified by 85turtle at 7:44 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_all thats left is assembly and shipping.











sexy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85turtle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85turtle* »_do I get some dope bagyard bombers stickers or one of those sdobbins calendars since I ordered all 4 struts?

we actually haven't produced any bombers stickers yet, but we will be doing this soon. as for the dobbins calendars, unfortunately we cannot just give those away as they're fairly costly to make. stickers are a definitely though


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So iam thinkin you guys should let me "test the first production" and also "promote the new product" by flowing me a set of these to rock







........but seriously


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ipwnbitches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ipwnbitches* »_So iam thinkin you guys should let me "test the first production" and also "promote the new product" by flowing me a set of these to rock







........but seriously









oooooooooor you could buy'em like the rest of us.








i cant wait for mine, do you guys think we'll get them before thanksgiving?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we're shooting for thanksgiving. i do realize the date gets pushed back little by little and i'm really trying to stop that from happening. the reason the date is/was getting pushed back was because we had to have a meeting with our sales contacts at bilstein. in the past, bilstein has not been easy to work with because they cannot comprehend the popularity of air ride. two weeks ago we had a large meeting with bilstein regarding the current order of struts for the bombers and eddy proposed an idea to them that would help us with overall strut construction. when bilstein left the shop, they told us that we should wait for an email from them regarding the this "idea". on friday, they wrote us an email that said they are able to provide us with a new type of strut construction that will further streamline the strut building process and bring a higher degree of satisfaction to our customers. in the future, this production method should aid us in cutting down the overall strut assembly/shipping time. as always, we do appreciate the patience of our customers and we understand that you're eager to receive your kits. i will provide updates as they come in from austria.
cheers,
andrew


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

reaching the US by thanksgiving? or reaching the customers by thanksgiving?


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks for the updates Andrew!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'm glad that Bilstein finally got onboard with you guys!


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

so they will be streamlined in the future or the current batch?
you would think bilstein would be the first to jump on every variation of a strut...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

they are going to streamline this batch and every future batch. you would think that a company such as bilstein would be very in tune with it's customer base but to them, bagyard is a small company. undeniably, bagyard is small with only five full time employees but between the cargraphic air lift system and bagyard air ride, you'd think bilstein would catch on...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I look forward to seeing these soon bro!! Photos will come.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

can't wait!! looks like I'll have 2 sets of bagyards


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ bastard


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_^^ bastard 

dont hate


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just hate on clinton


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_^^ bastard 

you can touch mine if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Will there be another group buy after these come in?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

baaaaaallllllllllllllliiiiiinnnnnn


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_they are going to streamline this batch and every future batch. you would think that a company such as bilstein would be very in tune with it's customer base but to them, bagyard is a small company. undeniably, bagyard is small with only five full time employees but between the cargraphic air lift system and bagyard air ride, you'd think bilstein would catch on...


Considering how large of a company Bilstein is, the sad truth is they don't care about such a insignificant % of their customer base. I spoke with some of their reps at SEMA, and they were pretty open about saying they don't care about the little niche's because they are one of the largest producers of struts in the world. Like you said, I wish they would catch on, but doesn't seem like they are going to any time soon.


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

For Bilstein having short time working they sound really cheeky. I guess they should go more into deeper with the special applications. Just in time of economic crisis on supplier can easily fall into problems like big companys in Germany like "Schaeffler Group", etc.
But as the inventor ot the gas shock absorber they think they can rest on their heritage 50 years ago ...
Nevertheless Bilstein ist stunning !!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Andrew, you got anymore assembly pictures for us?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i haven't received anymore pictures. i have to call over there today, i'll see if they can snap a few pics for you guys


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

woopty wooop 
any word on rear bombers?


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (gianni versace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gianni versace* »_woopty wooop 
any word on rear bombers?

x2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i just got off the phone with eddy and he said that he will be releasing a mkI-III bomber rear setup after this group buy is wrapped up








right now our first priority is to finish this group buy and then we will begin producing other bomber series struts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have pics! but, they're not bombers.
here are some customer struts we're finishing up:
















fully chromed bodies.


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

are the rears not available yet? I ordered fronts and rears for my b4 passat. I'm confused.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85turtle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85turtle* »_are the rears not available yet? I ordered fronts and rears for my b4 passat. I'm confused.

like me you will be getting bomber front and signature series rears


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_fully chromed bodies.









Holyshiit Andrew! Those look awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
like me you will be getting bomber front and signature series rears


exactly! our goal was to have the bomber series fronts debut at H2O 2009 and we were successful. Everyone that ordered front and rear struts from us during this group buy will be receiving the bomber series fronts and the supreme series rears.
thanks trav.


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

awesome


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think I just made another sale for ORT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

i cant wait for my air ride kit!
dom


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good talking to you the other day dom. i just sent you a pm with the information you requested!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

wow wow wow, chroooome.. *drools*


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

yeah got em all andrew, the shipping part has all been taken care of, ill call you soon!
dom


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

I hope I'm not asking too many questions, but are the rears going to be yellow like most pictures I've seen or black to kinda match the bombers


----------



## soo euro (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85turtle)*

cant wait for them to get here! they are going to look good sitting in my room


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85turtle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85turtle* »_I hope I'm not asking too many questions, but are the rears going to be yellow like most pictures I've seen or black to kinda match the bombers

we will make them black to match the front struts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
don't hate Ricky!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we will make them black to match the front struts


i think he was wondering if the rears he has ordered with his front bombers will be black, not if the new bomber rears will be black.


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

Yeah I was wondering about the ones I'm getting. Thank you for catching that. And I'm a she, not a he.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if you ordered rears to match your bomber fronts, they will be painted satin black and labeled with bomber stickers








let me know if you have any other questions! 
cheers,
andrew


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

YAY! Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thank you for your order Sabrina








it's also been great dealing with your husband, he's a cool guy


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thank you for answering all of our questions Andrew. Sabrina and I are stoked about the struts and cant wait to get this passat project into some of the more serious stages. Money is tight but our addiction to dubs is still in control so making quality purchases and getting such great service is always apreciated.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

Woah, those chrome body struts looks insane!


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

This week?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

can't tell you as of yet because i haven't talked to bagyard for a couple of days. i'll let you know when i hear something


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I can dig that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thank you for your patience. i had a brief conversation with eddy today and he told me the following information regarding the group buy...
this week eddy will be able to provide a ship date and arrival date for the pallet. we ran into a few problems finding a company who is willing to ship car parts overseas due to their "hazardous" nature. this is similar to the last group buy where we were unable to use a wooden pallet for international shipping - so bagyard had to repack the whole order. however, today the guys at bagyard found a new shipping company that offers great rates on shipping and has no problem shipping car parts. you'd be surprised how many restrictions there are when you're trying to ship car parts on a pallet going via air freight. we simply won't settle for freight via boat as it would take far too long. i'll be posting more updates as i receive them from bagyard. 
have a great holiday








cheers,
andrew


----------



## thestu90 (Oct 19, 2009)

awesome!! so exited!
dom


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

im stoked for the rear group buy bombers







....
crossing fingers


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Could you send me more info on these bad boys please Andrew. 









Regards

Vick










_Modified by Vick N at 1:53 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

Vick you pimp.


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

Bling bling James


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Vick N)*

Just a reminder to everyone... Open Road will be closed from Wednesday November 25th until Monday November 30th. We will not be shipping any orders during this period nor answering any inquiries. We do apologize for any inconvenience and we look forward to serving you when resume on the 30th 
Cheers,
Andrew 


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:53 AM 11-25-2009_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

monday is november the 30th


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just a reminder to everyone... Open Road will be closed from Wednesday November 25th until Monday November 29th. We will not be shipping any orders during this period nor answering any inquiries. We do apologize for any inconvenience and we look forward to serving you when resume on the 29th. 
Cheers,
Andrew 

what the 'eff? i was gonna place an order for every car in the driveway on friday!!! and only friday.








this holiday i'm not thankful for andrew taking a day off.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*

You're such a sweetheart, mark. 
Thanks Justin. Too much time on the road and in the hospital has made me a little slow.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You're such a sweetheart, mark. 
Thanks Justin. Too much time on the road and in the hospital has made me a little slow. 


you're welcome sweetheart. btw: get better please. Think we're all falling apart in our old age. a bad back and four kidney stones isn't helping me at all right now.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

an update would be great once you get a chance andrew. the month of november is nearly over and we don't have anything, not a product, not a tracking number, not a hard shipping date.


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

he said he'd be back to work on Monday the 29th but I'm sure he meant the 30th since the 29th is a Sunday. Check back tomorrow and I bet he'll have some kind of update for us.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

oh i know, i was just looking for an overall update since we last heard about the progress they're making across the pond. i'm really just hoping this doesn't turn into the first group buy fiasco again where the deadlines keep getting pushed back.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_an update would be great once you get a chance andrew. the month of november is nearly over and we don't have anything, not a product, not a tracking number, not a hard shipping date.

i'm sorry i have not been around, i took a few days off for the holiday. as with any group buy, it takes a little longer than expected. we had a few last minute drop outs and add-ons so we had to accommodate for that. 
just to clarify, the group buy closed at the beginning of november and we said it'd be about 1-1.5 months from the date of closure. bagyard was able to finish this whole group buy in under a month which, is great considering the last group buy. AND! we have a definite shipping date of this wednesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hope everyone had a great holiday


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just the update I was looking for. Thanks Andrew.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ AND! we have a definite shipping date of this wednesday 

hey amigo....i take it that is a ship date from across the pond?
so will these goto PA, then to each person? or will they be directly drop shipped?
cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vancouver.matt (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

Andrew, you have a pm.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_
hey amigo....i take it that is a ship date from across the pond?
so will these goto PA, then to each person? or will they be directly drop shipped?
cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















that is a ship date from austria and we expect the pallet should arrive about a week later in the states. we have to round up customs fees and the send out each package or if you wish to pick up/meet up that'd be a lot easier








matt, i received your pm and will respond in a minute here


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (fouckhest)*











_Modified by a2lowvw at 11:12 AM 11/30/2009_


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
that is a ship date from austria and we expect the pallet should arrive about a week later in the states. we have to round up customs fees and the send out each package 

sounds good!....looking forward to seeing these! my car has been levitating for the past month now....


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

Did they ship out like we expected??


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (85turtle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85turtle* »_Did they ship out like we expected??


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Mmmm pallets of parts . http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

so last step is 50 beans when they arrive right?
eta?


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

i thought it was already all included shipped to us?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just like the last group buy, the pallet has to pass through united states customs. there is a customs fee based on the value of the pallet and each person is obligated to pay a fee for their struts.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pm sent andrew


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richmond69er* »_i thought it was already all included shipped to us?



_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
- Every set of struts ordered is subject to a *$45.00* customs fee. Unfortunately we cannot avoid this.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

ohhhh hahaha reading isnt my strong point


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

I'm not sure that I can afford that customs fee.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Take cover! They're on their way.


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR*

will we be getting a call about the customs fee's or will they be billed to the same acct as the orig payment?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i will contact each person via pm/email/phone once i have the exact amount figured out. i'm hoping the pallet arrives next wednesday (christmas break) so that i can devote all my time to getting it through customs, getting it sorted and then shipping/delivering everything.

if you have any other questions, comments, etc. here is my contact information:
[email protected]
484.802.3721


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sorry to jack the thread but im sure ppl who missed the deadline are interested
I'm parting my car out, if anyone needs a set of bomber struts who missed out on the deal you can still get the deal through me, 900 picked up from my place once they come in. Shoot me a pm and we can talk details..happy holidays










_Modified by MAkie302 at 3:47 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (theAntiRiced)*

Whats up with the website guys


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we've been working on a new site for a little while. we're not going to be using wordpress for eCommerce, we're going to switch over to a full webstore/cart after the first of the year


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Richmond69er)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cdel15)*

thank you guys for your continued support and your patience. i don't think there is a better holiday gift then some air struts


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_thank you guys for your continued support and your patience. i don't think there is a better holiday gift then some air struts
















I would loooooove me some air for Christmas!!


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

So excited!!! Can't wait to put these on the wagon!!!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (85turtle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

Any sign of em?


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (mk1jettacoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1jettacoupe* »_Any sign of em?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (cdel15)*

Nothing as of yet. I'm expecting to hear from duty/customs very soon and as soon as I know something, you'll know something


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAAYAYAYAYAYAYA!!! JUST PURCHASED A FULL KIT FOR MY B3 WAGON TODAY!!! 
THANKS ANDREW!! AND YES CAPSLOCK IS VERY WELL NECESSARY!
dom


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Great speaking with you today Dom!
I'll kick everything into action tomorrow


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

LOUD NOISES!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*

my license got revoked for a year today















my mk3 bombers will be for sale


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gianni versace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gianni versace* »_my license got revoked for a year today















my mk3 bombers will be for sale























****ty news man
rears?


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Richmond69er)*

just fronts















3 speeding tickets in 18 months and nys will rape you for 2 years.
been revoked for a year and nobody bothered to inform me








if anyone wants them pm me or andrew as i will inform him shortly


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gianni versace)*

Wow man, really sorry to hear that. I shot you PM regarding your bombers. If there's anything you need, just let me know


----------



## clarkbar490 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hey im in the market for some struts is there any still available i have a mk5 rabbit


_Modified by clarkbar490 at 5:32 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Damn, driving for a year revoked and ripping ish up the other day in the RS4... You my friend, are lucky you did not get caught... Sucks though you lost your license, I been in that boat and it's like being in the ocean with no paddles.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (clarkbar490)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarkbar490* »_hey im in the market for some struts is there any still available i have a mk5 rabbit

_Modified by clarkbar490 at 5:32 PM 12-21-2009_

please contact Makie302! he has a mk5 set for sale








or, he did last i chatted with him.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

No BagYard Christmas presents for us I guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The pallet is supposed to arrive today or tomorrow


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*

Andrew after all the group buy orders ship out and you guys are all settled in will you be posting regular price for people that didnt get in the GB? Im looking at getting a set of these for spring!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

great question!
throughout the past couple of weeks, i've been contacted numerous times regarding individual retail of the bombers. we are going to be doing an official press release of the bombers after the first of the year.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

Open Road Tuning would like to wish everyone and their families a safe and happy holiday!
Open Road Tuning is going to be closed from Thursday December 24th - Tuesday December 29th and will reopen on Wednesday December 30th.
Best,
Andrew


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

i guess they won't be here till next year


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (cdel15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdel15* »_i guess they won't be here till next year









they should be arriving any day now. i'm getting really fed up with customs


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if anyone freaks out about a couple days in the middle of winter they need to calm down a bit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks justin








hope everyone is having a great holiday! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

C'mon SON


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

C'MONNN


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
they should be arriving any day now. i'm getting really fed up with customs










In their defense, you are importing a bunch of weird looking inflatable cylinders in stealth style satin black that say Bombers all over them. Your average Joe might not know what to think of em.







J/P 

_Modified by mk1jettacoupe at 11:14 AM 12-30-2009_


_Modified by mk1jettacoupe at 11:29 AM 12-30-2009_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (mk1jettacoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1jettacoupe* »_

In their defense, you are importing a bunch of weird looking inflatable cylinders in stealth style satin black that say Bombers all over them. Your average Joe might not know what to think of em.







J/P 


lol.








I'm not in a hurry, still got a lot of stuff to buy. How much are the R32 rears?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

PM'd a price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
this happens with most car parts - they get "quarantined" for about a week until they can sort out everything then i get a phone call.
hope everyone has a great new years


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

mk1jettacoupe's right, if i was some average joe, and opened up a crate full of matte black cylinders that say bomber all over them, id be like WTF?!? tape off the surrounding area and call the bomb squad! make sure they bring that robotic bomb inspector thing too!! HOLY SHIIIAT!















HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (mk1jettacoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1jettacoupe* »_

In their defense, you are importing a bunch of weird looking inflatable cylinders in stealth style satin black that say Bombers all over them. Your average Joe might not know what to think of em.







J/P


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_ugh.

i realize you're frustrated adam, but there is nothing much i can do because it's sitting at JFK in customs. i am surprised that i have not received any phone calls or emails regarding the pallet but at the same time, customs loves to hold anything inbound from bagyard.


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i realize you're frustrated adam, but there is nothing much i can do because it's sitting at JFK in customs. i am surprised that i have not received any phone calls or emails regarding the pallet but at the same time, customs loves to hold anything inbound from bagyard. 

**** customs. i want my ****.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Haha


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

now?......


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

The anticipation is killing me, I'm literally checking this thread every 5 minutes for updates. It's not bothering me seeing how we can't install the struts for a few months, but damn I'm excited!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*UPDATE*:
I just wanted to clarify one thing before I give the actual update. The European holidays have a tendency to be longer than the American holidays - hence why I have not been able to give an update on the struts. I'm by no means avoiding my customers - but I simply do not have anything to share. For example, Bagyard starts their holiday on the 23rd of December and returns to work on the 11th of January. This length of break is normal for most European companies including most of the companies we deal with such as Lagermax, Bilstein, Conti-Tech, etc. 
In regards to the update on the struts - they will arrive on the 14th @ JKF in New York. I have no idea why it took so long for this order to process and ship but Bagyard shipped out when they said they would ship out and this delay was in the hands of the shipping company. I asked Eddy why it took so long and he said neither he or the shipping company had any idea. I really am sorry for the delay and I really do wish we could expedite this process but, it's out of my hands right now. If you have any other concerns, comments, questions *please email or pm me!* - [email protected]
best,
andrew


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I guess we'll see. It's no surprise that this process is getting strung out longer once again.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_I guess we'll see. It's no surprise that this process is getting strung out longer once again.

I realize you're frustrated Adam, but as I've said there is nothing that I am able to do in this situation. This group buy came together much faster than the last group buy and was shipped on time. The first group buy was delayed because we had 40 people purchasing bags at one time - this was only 25. I appreciate your patience and apologize for the lengthy delay.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks for the update andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Both Eddy and myself were under the impression that they had already reached the states - however, upon further investigation they are reaching the states on the 14th. Eddy was told by the woman at the shipping agency that they will take very little time to clear customs so there shouldn't be a quarantine on these struts. I am willing to offer you a full refund if you're interested. Europeans take a two week holiday and they don't work over this holiday - at all. Please let me know how we can reach some sort of solution for you, Adam.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

Chill - you're still gonna love em when you get em.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

PM'd


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Take cover! They're on their way. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/tongue.gif" BORDER="0"> 

Not.
I guess it's a good thing I'm not in a rush. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_Chill - you're still gonna love em when you get em.











x2


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
And just like the guy whose feet are too big for his bed
Nothin' seems to fit
Those raindrops are fallin' on my head, they keep fallin'
So I just did me some talkin' to the sun
And I said I didn't like the way he got things done
Sleepin' on the job
Those raindrops are fallin' on my head, they keep fallin'
But there's one thing I know
The blues they send to meet me won't defeat me
It won't be long till happiness steps up to greet me
Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
But that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turnin' red
Cryin's not for me
'Cause I'm never gonna stop the rain by complainin'
Because I'm free
Nothin's worryin' me
[trumpet]
It won't be long till happiness steps up to greet me
Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
But that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turnin' red
Cryin's not for me
'Cause I'm never gonna stop the rain by complainin'
Because I'm free
Nothin's worryin' me


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

surley you guys cant blame anyone at openroad or bagyard for this delay, its out of their hands.... i suggest you guys try contact the shipping company and give them hell because they are the ones who have been messing about.... you think the open road crew isnt waiting for their **** to arrive too.....
thanks for the update andrew....
dom


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

ill wait


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabbywitha 16v-T* »_surley you guys cant blame anyone at openroad or bagyard for this delay, its out of their hands....

1st of all, I don't think anyone is upset with Bagyard. Bagyard got the order, filled it, and shipped it. I think people are upset with Openroad giving out false information and getting peoples hopes up on a time-frame... It wasn't "we're hoping", it was stated as fact. Whether or not Openroad was operating off bum information isn't all that important either, the responsibility is with whoever is holding the money at the end of the day. Do things happen? Absolutely. Should people be understanding of this? To an extent. Selling parts that you aren't manufacturing can be frustrating (especially when relying on around-the-world shipping), but on the same note as Openroad would be happy to accept praise for fast shipping/delivery, they should be accepting responsibility for the opposite.
2nd, don't call me Shirley








Oh, and for the record, I think it'd be stupid for someone to cancel an order over a couple weeks because they're certainly not going to get anything quicker from anywhere else. Don't cut off your nose to spite your face.


_Modified by SoCalDubber at 6:18 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

I'm as excited as anyone else about the bombers, but really, openroad shouldn't have to worry about pleasing everyone that gets upset about a couple weeks that really is out of openroads control. Sure, plans might get delayed. But you're still getting the best air suspension products on earth. I sell car parts as well as my profession, and it feels terrible to not keep a deadline promise to a customer, and pisses me off when its because of some factor outside of my control. My experience with Andrew has been nothing but the best customer service I've ever experienced. Openroad clearly is a top notch operation and there should be no hard feelings towards any of them. Don't shoot the messenger. I'm sure they're frustrated and can't wait to get these things to us and hear all the feedback. Props to openroad tuning for a class act. Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
1st of all, I don't think anyone is upset with Bagyard. Bagyard got the order, filled it, and shipped it. I think people are upset with Openroad giving out false information and getting peoples hopes up on a time-frame... It wasn't "we're hoping", it was stated as fact. Whether or not Openroad was operating off bum information isn't all that important either, the responsibility is with whoever is holding the money at the end of the day. Do things happen? Absolutely. Should people be understanding of this? To an extent. Selling parts that you aren't manufacturing can be frustrating (especially when relying on around-the-world shipping), but on the same note as Openroad would be happy to accept praise for fast shipping/delivery, they should be accepting responsibility for the opposite.
2nd, don't call me Shirley








Oh, and for the record, I think it'd be stupid for someone to cancel an order over a couple weeks because they're certainly not going to get anything quicker from anywhere else. Don't cut off your nose to spite your face.

_Modified by SoCalDubber at 6:18 PM 1-5-2010_

thats all fair enough, but i think your comment would suit if open road DID receive the package and was being lazy and neglected to send them out to the new owners, as i said, open road im sure... is just as eager and frustrated as most of you who placed and order and paid for them, at this moment in time, no one other than the international shipping company has control over this ATM... 
and my bad SoCalDubber... didnt mean to call you shirley








dom


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabbywitha 16v-T* »_your comment would suit if open road DID receive the package and was being lazy and neglected to send them out to the new owners

This is the thing, and it'll (hopefully) be my last response because I don't really have much else to say because this in no way effects me (I didn't place an order)...
There had to have been SOME sort of information (hopefully other than pulling numbers out of the sky) that led Openroad to post the following:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the pallet should be landing this week!


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The pallet is supposed to arrive today or tomorrow









... plus the few posts about them sitting at customs and him being surprised he hasn't gotten a call.
Was there no tracking number? Is the communication barrier THAT deep with Bagyard that he doesn't even have the information of if/when the products shipped (see: the first question)?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just to clarify, the group buy closed at the beginning of november and we said it'd be about 1-1.5 months from the date of closure. bagyard was able to finish this whole group buy in under a month which, is great considering the last group buy. AND! we have a definite shipping date of this wednesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Wednesday = 12/2...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_that is a ship date from austria and we expect the pallet should arrive about a week later in the states.

December 3th:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_they shipped out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

So, again, I think the customers are upset that they were either a) fed some BS or b) the company they are trusting with thousands of dollars is as lost as it may seem.
_Disclaimer:_ I have never done any sort of business with Openroadtuning, nor do I know anyone personally that has dealt directly with them. Judging by the fans they have on the site, clearly they are doing SOMETHING right... Would I place an order with Openroad? Sure, if I wanted Bagyards, which are a GREAT product. 


_Modified by SoCalDubber at 7:03 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i have been secretly watching this thread lol
cant wait to see these things installed
hope you guys get it soon!


----------



## r0nni (Oct 26, 2009)

i order my set in october







.
-r0nni


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (r0nni)*

i ordered mine from a seattle mariners game.i was more excited about going bags than baseball. once andrew started the buzz about bombers we had been talking. i paid for a set before i had seen pics of them. i have faith that all is well int he world. since i work in the service business i understand how andrew must feel, but you cannot kill him for being the messanger when he is updating us as best as he can with the information provided. continuing to post about it sure isn't gonna make em get here any quicker... i am still happy to have been able to a part of this group buy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_i ordered mine from a seattle mariners game.i was more excited about going bags than baseball. once andrew started the buzz about bombers we had been talking. i paid for a set before i had seen pics of them. i have faith that all is well int he world. since i work in the service business i understand how andrew must feel, but you cannot kill him for being the messanger when he is updating us as best as he can with the information provided. continuing to post about it sure isn't gonna make em get here any quicker... i am still happy to have been able to a part of this group buy

thank you for the good words justin. seems as though people don't understand that i'm merely the messenger in this case and i have no control over shipment or arrival times.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

I understand peoples frustration levels but take a second, relax, deep breath..... we all got awesome deals on some AWESOME AWESOME bags.
I knew NOTHING about openroad, i went on the word from my local vw scene. and Ive talked to Andrew on the phone, and thru PM's and he is by far the best vendor ive ever had to deal with. i wouldnt hesitate to buy another product in a group buy or off the site.
Cant wait to get these Andrew! so stoked!


----------



## bluegolfgti (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Europeans take a two week holiday and they don't work over this holiday - at all. :

Utter rubbish im afraid, BAGYARD take a 2 week holiday NOT Europeans. I am from Europe (its apparently a tiny place and we are all the same) and myself and the rest of the country was back to work on the 4th january.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bluegolfgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegolfgti* »_
Utter rubbish im afraid, BAGYARD take a 2 week holiday NOT Europeans. I am from Europe (its apparently a tiny place and we are all the same) and myself and the rest of the country was back to work on the 4th january.

I'm afraid that Bagyard, bilstein and conti-tech are still closed. I'm sorry that you think I'm "pulling your leg", but I'm not.


----------



## bluegolfgti (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm afraid that Bagyard, bilstein and conti-tech are still closed. I'm sorry that you think I'm "pulling your leg", but I'm not. 

Im not disputing that they are closed im saying that because 3 companies you use are closed a little longer doesnt mean all of europe is.


_Modified by bluegolfgti at 8:58 AM 1-6-2010_


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bluegolfgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegolfgti* »_
Im not disputing that they are closed im saying that because 3 companies you use are closed a little longer doesnt mean all of europe is.

_Modified by bluegolfgti at 8:58 AM 1-6-2010_

The UK isn't really Europe.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (najob08)*

Andrew is a man of his word and this situation will be rectified. Yes, this situation is a let down to people in the group buy but at this point it is out of Andrew's hands. We are all enthusiasts here, we know the feeling of waiting on parts, it sucks, but once we get them it feels great. 
Please be patient as Andrew and Open Road will deliver. I'm sure if it were even possible he would have gone across the pond to bring the product home for his customers, however that is obviously not possible.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_Andrew is a man of his word and this situation will be rectified. Yes, this situation is a let down to people in the group buy but at this point it is out of Andrew's hands. We are all enthusiasts here, we know the feeling of waiting on parts, it sucks, but once we get them it feels great. 
Please be patient as Andrew and Open Road will deliver. I'm sure if it were even possible he would have gone across the pond to bring the product home for his customers, however that is obviously not possible. 


Co-signed.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_Andrew is a man of his word and this situation will be rectified. Yes, this situation is a let down to people in the group buy but at this point it is out of Andrew's hands. We are all enthusiasts here, we know the feeling of waiting on parts, it sucks, but once we get them it feels great. 
Please be patient as Andrew and Open Road will deliver. I'm sure if it were even possible he would have gone across the pond to bring the product home for his customers, however that is obviously not possible. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif perfectly said


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

Group buy participants,
Thank you for your orders and your patience. Putting together a group buy is not as easy as some might think. It is very hard to deal with bilstein and make sure that everything comes together in a timely manner. We appreciate your patience and understanding. It isn't Andrew or Open Road's fault that the pallet is taking so long to arrive. 
Please don't take it out on him, he's only the messenger in this case.We shipped the pallet from our shop on 12.14.09 and we used Lagermax 
to ship the pallet. We apologize for the delay and can honestly tell you we don't know why it is taking so long to arrive. And to clear things up, we really do take off from the 23rd of December until the 11th of January - this is not rubbish, it's the truth. Thank you again for all your understanding and patience. We are positive that these struts are worth the wait.
Cheers,
Bagyard Air Ride


_Modified by bagyardairride at 1:21 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (bagyardairride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagyardairride* »_Group buy participants,
Thank you for your orders and your patience. Putting together a group buy is not as easy as some might think. It is very hard to deal with bilstein and make sure that everything comes together in a timely manner. We appreciate your patience and understanding. It isn't Andrew or Open Road's fault that the pallet is taking so long to arrive. 
Please don't take it out on him, he's only the messenger in this case.We shipped the pallet from our shop on 12.14.09 and we used Lagermax 
to ship the pallet. We apologize for the delay and can honestly tell you we don't know why it is taking so long to arrive. And to clear things up, we really do take off from the 23rd of December until the 11th of January - this is not rubbish, it's the truth. Thank you again for all your understanding and patience. We are positive that these struts are worth the wait.
Cheers,
Bagyard Air Ride

_Modified by bagyardairride at 1:21 PM 1-6-2010_

/thread. lets stop busting nuts in this thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
And therein lies the problem. We were told, in this thread, that the struts were shipped on 12.03. 12.14 is a whole different story. That's peak holiday shipping time and all of the shippers are very busy. However, the fact that we were lied to is still quite appalling to me. I knew there was something fishy about this situation, and this just confirms it for me. There's no way an air freight package would take a month a half to get to the states. This goes back to my whole lack of communication thing.

_Modified by adROCK319 at 4:41 PM 1-6-2010_

I am merely going off of what I was told, Adam. Once again, if you wish to be refunded the full amount or you wish to speak to me, you have my number http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Furthermore, you know I wouldn't lead you astray or feed you false information - thats not the kind of business I run. I am going off of what I was told and sometimes mistakes happen and sometimes there is a communication break down. We appreciate some slack


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

MEH..... i can wait.... no biggie, i know they will eventually turn up so im not that fussed








dom


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
And therein lies the problem. We were told, in this thread, that the struts were shipped on 12.03. 12.14 is a whole different story. That's peak holiday shipping time and all of the shippers are very busy. However, the fact that we were lied to is still quite appalling to me. I knew there was something fishy about this situation, and this just confirms it for me. There's no way an air freight package would take a month a half to get to the states. This goes back to my whole lack of communication thing.

_Modified by adROCK319 at 4:41 PM 1-6-2010_

Miscommunication is not a "lie" if he really thought they were shipped then, he was not being deceptive. 
Constant complaining is not going to do much, either stop your complaining and wait to get your struts, or get a refund and be gone.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Miscommunication is not a "lie" if he really thought they were shipped then, he was not being deceptive. 
Constant complaining is not going to do much, either stop your complaining and wait to get your struts, or get a refund and be gone.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
cute. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
i'm done here.

thank you for keeping us all informed.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

im guessing some posts were deleted here^^

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_im guessing some posts were deleted here^^

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










yep. me and andrew talked and agreed that i should delete my last few posts. he let me know what the situation is and the circumstances surrounding the delays. done and done.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

glad to hear bud


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

So.... Anything for the A6 4B quattro in the Pipeline?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

I just wanted to chime in on this thread and further support Andrew in this situation. Yes, I may be a bit biased, but ignore my banner name and treat me as an equal in this instance.
I, like a few of you, have known Andrew long before OpenRoad Tuning was even a thought. I can truthfully assure you all that Andrew is not in this for the money or attention. He is one of the most genuine and honest people I know. That's why I had zero hesitation to help him with his business when he approached me.
He really has entered into something he loves doing and I know for a fact that if he could expedite this process in any way possible he would have done so.
I can assure you the (longer than expected) wait will definitely be worth it once you see and install these new products.
Cheers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:53 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

whoever has real world business experience knows **** like this happens.
you have no idea what it takes to do what he does. get off his dick.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gianni versace)*

what he said. I'm in manufacturing and this happens all the time. I think 2 vicodin should be sent out to each customer, with a note to "chill out"


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fasttt600)*

**** i shouldve bought bombers if they came with that


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

x2








there was a bagyard group buy? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*









sup supp!?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Can you say HOLIDAYS? you guys should all know yourself that holidays are really slow UNLESS all the work is done before. many people can take 2-3 weeks off during christmas/new years. im sure starting this week progress will be flowing for these again.
Anyone that has bought in a group buy before knows it is a time consumiung process. especially if its built to order.

All I can say is, Andrew if anyone Cancels their order for the group buy price. I would gladly take a set in the persons place regardless of the wait time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

OMG a Pictar!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

swbd4L - i'll be in touch








i've got a few more pics to upload


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thank u sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








sup supp!?

Comparison pic of a bagyard sig. strut set up on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

as per our previous discussion, the bombers and the supremes offer the same drop


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_swbd4L - i'll be in touch








i've got a few more pics to upload









this include pics of a pallet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

negative, just pics of stuff going on at bagyard.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

justin, how's the family doing?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

things have been great. we as blessed to have a very well behaved infant. she is a month old today


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

congratulations justin! i'm very happy for you


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks. she was smiling because i told her the car was getting bagyards.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_thanks. she was smiling because i told her the car was getting bagyards. 

best pacifier in the world
________[thread-content-based pun intended]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BklynMKV)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BklynMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BklynMKV* »_
best pacifier in the world
________[thread-content-based pun intended]









air bag pacifier, i like it!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

justin, bagyard saw your request for group buy pictures and here they are!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think I see mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Yammy! So when is the next GB?! I missed the first one by two days, damn it!


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Nice! I can clearly see my set!!!
Andrew thanks for putting up with this hassle of epic proportions....








hopefully everyone gets what they wanted and installed soon,
so we can all get on with smashing oil pans, tires rubbing through bags, rubbing paint off fenders, grinding through fender liners, mysterious leaks and the like.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_Nice! I can clearly see my set!!!
Andrew thanks for putting up with this hassle of epic proportions....








hopefully everyone gets what they wanted and installed soon,
so we can all get on with smashing oil pans, tires rubbing through bags, rubbing paint off fenders, grinding through fender liners, mysterious leaks and the like.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hah, i thought you'd like that tom









no need to thank me, i'm just glad that i have 25 enthusiastic people! 

thank you guys for all your patience and understanding


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_Nice! I can clearly see my set!!!
Andrew thanks for putting up with this hassle of epic proportions....








hopefully everyone gets what they wanted and installed soon,
so we can all get on with smashing oil pans, tires rubbing through bags, rubbing paint off fenders, grinding through fender liners, mysterious leaks and the like.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't see my set... but good to know another MKIV R will be getting some too. What management are you going with?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pretty sure Tom is going to run an analog setup


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

pics look sick andrew!! cant wait till they arrive!!!
dom


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks dom!
i got a call from the customs agency saying they're expecting arrival. i'm waiting on the customs fees and port charges. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i see mine too!!! unless there is another mk4 eric...


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*

I see mine


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i see mine


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

mine arent in the picture







lol


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> Pretty sure Tom is going to run an analog setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Brake_Dust)*

tom, i'll shoot you a text with the details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

You have another "Shout" or two Andrew.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoldierSide16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoldierSide16* »_You have another "Shout" or two Andrew.










responded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*

Wow, those things compress an absurd amount







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't see mine


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got a call from the import broker today. time to sign my life away in paperwork








pretty sure the pallet is going to be at JFK in about 15 minutes


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
pretty sure the pallet is going to be at JFK in about 15 minutes

















best news ive heard all day!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_got a call from the import broker today. time to sign my life away in paperwork










your obviously not a home owner!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no, i'm not. but i have seen that paperwork and its rather daunting!
michael, did you see your struts on the last page?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_no, i'm not. but i have seen that paperwork and its rather daunting!
michael, did you see your struts on the last page?









i knew you weren't!....but thats really signing your life away!








oh yes i did!!!







...cant wait! going to notch the frame this weekend, so all is ready when these babies show up!
need to kick this GD cold/flu isht







so i can get the 4x4 status installed around....winter is winding down here in the south too quickly


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no house, yet.
can't wait to see all the cars on bombers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i actually just got the flu on monday and it has really gotten old fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_got a call from the import broker today. time to sign my life away in paperwork








pretty sure the pallet is going to be at JFK in about 15 minutes
















hell yeah! this is awesome!! woot!
dom


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just trying to bring good news to those who have waited so long http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks andrew.


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_thanks andrew.


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cdel15)*

sooo..... did they show up?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yep, they landed. time to turn over my life to the brokerage company http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hoping to get them cleared before the weekend


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

HELL ****ING YEAH ANDREW!!!!!
reckon you could have them landed in melbourne by end of next week?








dom 


_Modified by cabbywitha 16v-T at 10:08 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## 85turtle (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

YAYZ! I ARE EXCITED!! Happy birfday wagon! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (85turtle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabbywitha 16v-T* »_HELL ****ING YEAH ANDREW!!!!!
reckon you could have them landed in melbourne by end of next week?








dom 


haha dom, you're nuts!










_Quote, originally posted by *85turtle* »_YAYZ! I ARE EXCITED!! Happy birfday wagon! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

i'm very excited too. can't wait to see everyone's car http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif the ground!


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

lol... ahh well..... was worth a shot asking haha
good luck with all the sorting and packing these bombers for the next few days
dom


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

words cannot express how excited i am to be reading this


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (.sanya.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.sanya.* »_words cannot express how excited i am to be reading this









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

i love bagyard.


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

im ready for taxes to come in last piece to my build how much shipped to 64735


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (glsdriver03)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskool_james* »_i love bagyard. 


Car looks dope. I want more photos.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

yes, i want to see more photos of james' car as well.

in regards to the pallet, it's sitting in customs. the brokerage company said it should be cleared within 24 hours, hopefully tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (.sanya.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.sanya.* »_words cannot express how excited i am to be reading this









you mean you actually read the thread!?!?! wow!!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes, i want to see more photos of james' car as well.

in regards to the pallet, it's sitting in customs. the brokerage company said it should be cleared within 24 hours, hopefully tomorrow afternoon!









gonna be a bunch of happy people very soon. nice work andrew!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
gonna be a bunch of happy people very soon. nice work andrew!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I hope to be one of them.....I wont know till the end of this month


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_
you mean you actually read the thread!?!?! wow!!

i'm surprised too










_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
gonna be a bunch of happy people very soon. nice work andrew!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks mark!


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

once everything is in print there will be a heap of photos to post including all the assembly, fitting and outcome


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Gonna be some happy campers soon
not me unfortunately


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (Radvr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Radvr6T* »_
I hope to be one of them.....I wont know till the end of this month









just dooooo it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (Radvr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Radvr6T* »_
I hope to be one of them.....I wont know till the end of this month









if it doesn't lay subframe we will cut till it does


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i'm surprised too











hey fools, ive been checkin up on this thread for a while now i just have been bugging clinton for "insider" info.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (.sanya.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.sanya.* »_
hey fools, ive been checkin up on this thread for a while now i just have been bugging clinton for "insider" info.

sure you have......


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (.sanya.)*

fingers crossed this is the week for tracking numbers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

here's the information you want to hear...
• the pallet is in customs until tomorrow.
• the pallet will clear in the morning and be delivered to our warehouse tomorrow.
• I will be posting the customs/port fees tomorrow when I have the grand total.
• Shipping fees are calculated based upon location. All domestic orders are shipped with FEDEX ground/home delivery and all international orders (Canada) are shipped with USPS international. We do not mark up our shipping costs in order to make money, we're simply charging out what we are paying.
• Locals will be able to pick up their merchandise Wednesday if all goes smoothly.
• Ramon and Jon will be sorting and delivering as many orders as possible. I am currently at school and will be unable to sort/ship until next weekend. 
• If you have some sort of time sensitive build, please contact me and I will work out some way to get your struts to you as soon as possible. 
WARRANTY INFORMATION:
• All Bagyard Air Ride Products come with a ONE YEAR warranty on parts and labor. Should you have some sort of issue with your struts, please contact me via email, pm or phone. 
• Even though Bagyard products have a warranty that covers everything, we advise you to have your suspension installed by a reputable shop and/or air suspension specialist. 
• Using any type of "drop bushing" or modified OEM bushing negates any and all Bagyard/Open Road Warranty
I will around today to answer any phone calls, emails, texts, pm's, etc. Once again, I thank you for your patience during this group buy. I know it has been a long process but it will be worth it in the end!
feel free to give me a call if you're on a time sensitive build or if you just want to chew the fat! 484.802.3721


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:33 PM 1-17-2010_


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks Andrew.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

guaranteed you guys wont be disappointed in these. cant wait to get my bombers.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

i cant wait!!! its killing me!! cant wait to have the first, and most likely only bagged b3 passat in australia!!!!
damn it............. arrrrghh!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the pallet cleared and is being delivered today!
total fee to clear the pallet: 963.04
this number divided by number of group buy participants: 38.52
shipping to your doorstep is based on your location. if you can setup a "hub" in your area, this will reduce your shipping rate.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
shipping to your doorstep is based on your location. if you can setup a "hub" in your area, this will reduce your shipping rate. 

what does that mean? "hub"


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_what does that mean? "hub"

If you have more than one person in the area, shipping multiples to one location and then having others pick up their product from that location.... makes each part cheaper to ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
If you have more than one person in the area, shipping multiples to one location and then having others pick up their product from that location.... makes each part cheaper to ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
If you have more than one person in the area, shipping multiples to one location and then having others pick up their product from that location.... makes each part cheaper to ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


gotcha, kinda what i figured, but had to ask.....but im lone person in my area.....oh well!
i hope these can ship on wednesday....if so i think i will have them for the weekend and my shorty can get low!!!


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*

so are you going to im us with shipping or what?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes, once the weight is calculated.
jon will be giving me the price on shipping for each coast


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

we looking at shipping this week? and anybody else in portland area on this buy?


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GoodOlArtie)*

I'm in eugene, don't know if that helps. ???


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mk1jettacoupe)*

if any of the bc/wa state guys wanna do 1 shipment i can have them shipped to the vw dealer i work at in everett.... lmk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we've got a few PNW guys:
goodoleartie
a2lowvw
mk1jettacoupe
richmond69er (canada)
let me know if i should ship to one location http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I don't think anyone's close enough to me for it to save me anything. With the vr6 it'll likely cost us $75 in gas and I doubt the difference in shipping even comes close. Good thought anyhow.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Artie is in PDX


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

hmmm, I guess it just depends on the difference in shipping costs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

shipping to the west coast will most likely be about 25 bucks


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ship that **** already bro. you gay?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nope, just at school. ever heard of it







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks Andrew, at that price, I might as well just have em shipped straight to me, If I had a reason to go to PDX I'd be down, but it doesn't make sense for me to spend almost $50 to save a couple bucks.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nope, just at school. ever heard of it







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

I have.... what do you do with the rest of your day


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yep, you got it


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

pmed.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*











































thanks


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Richmond69er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richmond69er* »_










































thanks

FedEx.com says 2 days from Allentown to Greenville!!!....







::fingers crossed:: Ship Wednesday...Ship Wednesday...::fingers crossed::


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i just called the shipping company and they told me that because most of the drivers delivery locations were closed today, he called out and took a personal day. that means the struts are being delivered tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i just called the shipping company and they told me that because most of the drivers delivery locations were closed today, he called out and took a personal day. that means the struts are being delivered tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








doh!...just my luck....see if you can get Jon to get mine on the top of the pile to ship by Wed







that was i can get them in this weekend! 
i need to get my pig to the cage shop ASAP!!


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*

pmed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

responded.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

<------ extremely excited


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

For those who are in this GB in the tri-state area (NJ NY PA besides those John has covered on the far end of PA) Contact me and we may be able to arrange a pick up of your struts. 
But if I got to pay any tolls you better bet your ass that you are refunding me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

like ramon said, for those of you in the PA/NJ/NY/CT area, he will drive within reasonable distance to meet you and drop off your struts.
on another note, i will be traveling up to the warehouse on wednesday to pick up the "must ship" orders and will be able to meet anyone between williamsport pa and paterson nj. if you're between these two points and would like to meet up, please contact me ahead of time and i will be sure to grab yours off the pallet. otherwise, i will be back up to the warehouse on the weekend to sort, pack and ship the remainder of the pallet.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

reading all this is awesome!! now because theirs no way i can get my kit any sooner than you u.s guys.... can you please post up some pics of the struts








dom


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

If you want to fly in, the airport is only twenty minutes from my house.








I am sure once everyone recieved there will be a nice amount of threads.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Me personally, I truly love the bombers.. The all around quality of them right down to ride quality is just amazing. I am sure all of you will be beyond happy with these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Props to Andrew @ openroad, Andreas and Eddie @ BagYard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

I'm currently on my way to the warehouse to pick up as much as possible. The urgent orders will get shipped tomorrow.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm currently on my way to the warehouse to pick up as much as possible. The urgent orders will get shipped tomorrow. 

did i make that list? i never heard back from you or jon?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

Sorry about that mike. We will need the customs fee paid in full. I can ship them fedex ground or two day. Ill be shipping from zip code 17701. You can reach me until midnight tonight at 484.802.3721. 
Cheers


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sorry about that mike. We will need the customs fee paid in full. I can ship them fedex ground or two day. Ill be shipping from zip code 17701. You can reach me until midnight tonight at 484.802.3721. 
Cheers 

Andrew, getting settled up is no worries at all, i have been waiting to hear from you; i will call you ASAP.
p.s. - you have all my info on record if you simply want to use that and get them shipped.
MH


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

andrew you are the man... i am patiently sitting by my front window waiting for the ups man to drop off package number 1.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (GoodOlArtie)*

I have 9 sets in my car and will be shipping what I can tomorrow. I will be up tonight until midnight in case anybody would like to pay their customs fees. 
Thanks for all the good words.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yo Andrew! Good to hear that they are in...
What do I need to do since I am local??


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*

sounds like the mk2/3 bombers are gonna be short.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have 9 sets in my car and will be shipping what I can tomorrow. *I will be up tonight until midnight* in case anybody would like to pay their customs fees. 
Thanks for all the good words. 

Get some rest buddy, recover from the cold!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

Hahaha just trying to accommodate my customers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2708/4289691914_ca8831a457_b.jpg[img]
[IMG]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4288949327_ce9f133d0a_b.jpg
















HUGE thanks to Ramon for helping out with the delivery and sorting process. For those of you that contacted me about paying your customs fees, I will contact you shortly. I'm just getting things settled here and putting together a list of "must ship" kits for tomorrow.
Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

andrew, which one is mine?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

none of them.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (And[email protected])*

o00o0o Alex how do you feel I man handled your struts before you..







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I must say this, I felt like a kid christmas morning waiting for my parents to wake up and open presents while I was waiting for Andrew to show up @ the warehouse haha..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i don't own a jet, ramon. it's just a mkiv


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*









NIIIICE


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it might take a minute to get the products, but the wait is well worth it!


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_o00o0o Alex how do you feel I man handled your struts before you..







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

hey andrew!! is my kit in the "must ship tomorrow list"
OMGOMGOMGOMG i cant stop smiling!!!!
dom


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

here's a Mk3 set I have kicking around my place...


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

those are short as ****!!!! AWESOME


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*

well, the goal is to get you on the ground








here's some i took with my dslr...

















































i apologize for the flash bounce, i wasn't using a diffuser.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re:*

go to bed andrew...............


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_go to bed andrew...............









Looks like he has some bombers all over his bed..


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

hahaha! holy shiate!! just realised its like 20 to 2am in PA and your sick haahhaha 
now thats customer service!!
dom


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

the things i do for you guys


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Looks like he has some bombers all over his bed..









it's where the magic happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
it's where the magic happens.
















I thought the magic happened over lunch at rock bottom?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I thought the magic happened over lunch at rock bottom?









damnit.........was that you under the table the whole time?


----------



## r0nni (Oct 26, 2009)

got my front set







!! thanks to andrew and ramone =o
-r0nni


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (r0nni)*


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (SuCi0)*

<---JEALOUS!!!.....

notching frame tonight, then going to plan to drink beer an do some test fitting friday night!!








that is if all goes as planned and FedEx doesnt jerk me over


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

I need my frame notched as well.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (SuCi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuCi0* »_I need my frame notched as well.









hole saw and some pipe....its not hard on a mk4.....just make sure you get something welded back in there so it doesnt rust from the inside out...


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (SuCi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuCi0* »_I need my frame notched as well.









PM rat4life
He does awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

Yeah I think ill PM rat4life for the 3rd time. Everytime I set suttin up. Something always happens to the car.







I feel bad. 3rd times a charm though. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (SuCi0)*

yeah... I don't think I'm gonna bother notching my frame.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_yeah... I don't think I'm gonna bother notching my frame.









yeah but you have an R...they have a different from beam....they are kinda already notched.....mocar never notched his.....








you = LUCKY!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

yup yup. R's dont need a notch. if you do your **** right youll lay frame


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (r0nni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nni* »_








got my front set







!! thanks to andrew and ramone =o
-r0nni

Cant wait to see on car...


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I started sending out the packages today. I got called into a meeting at 2pm so I was unable to get as many out as I had hoped. That being said, there will be about 5-6 going out tomorrow.
I have calculated all shipping rates via FedEx and they're listed below...
East Coast 21.49
Mid-West: 26.54
West Coast: 30.74
This includes shipping/handling and insurance fees.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

so just add the appropriate shipping cost and the customs fee, and that's how much money we need to send you, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

lemme get a set


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dannybarone)*

hey andrew.. where mine sent out today by any chance?















dom


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dom, the rest of your kit is sitting at my shop. It will all go to the DHL depot this weekend


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

cheers buddy, thats awesome news!! im praying for the kit to arrive intime before south east dubs fest
thanks homie!
dom


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i don't think it should be a problem!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Got an extra R32 set in there? MKV?


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

about to install my bombers after dinner... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sounds good Lou! If you need any help, just give me a call


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Got an extra R32 set in there? MKV? 

yeah got any extra r32 MKIV?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

unfortunately, no. we have no extras but stay tuned for another group buy


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_unfortunately, no. we have no extras but stay tuned for another group buy









might be in on this


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so i've been told...


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i cant wait to see someone rockin' these.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so i've been told...


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MAkie302)*

Almost there.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

MOAR!


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

C_A_P_T_U_R_E_D
________andrew in his current packing bombers state. be warned, image may not be safe for small children


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you're cruel warren


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_unfortunately, no. we have no extras but stay tuned for another group buy









Doh, I'll need a set of fronts before June 12th :/ hopefully the group buy happens soon lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

Ill be at eurowerks.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My buddy doesn't want to wait that long Andrew. So if its going to take months and months he won't be interested.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ill be at eurowerks.









Cool man Ill def come say hi. I want bombers before I go though!!!!








As you can see my front need to go lower :/ different shocks for the rear and im golden for June 12th


_Modified by Swbd4L at 10:10 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

does anyone have them installed yet??


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer Rob* »_does anyone have them installed yet??



looks like SuCi0 has em on, but hasnt updated us.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

SuCi0 should be finished his install today.


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Sorry guys, ill have some updated pics this evening. Car is still on jackstands but coming off as soon as I get home. Got kinda late and had to widen the hole on the strut caps a **** hair. But there is plenty of clearance for the bag I must say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ill be at eurowerks.
















what?!?!?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Yessir.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

so what's the deal with shipping and customs? No one has contacted me yet.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the pallet cleared and is being delivered today!
total fee to clear the pallet: 963.04
this number divided by number of group buy participants: 38.52
shipping to your doorstep is based on your location. if you can setup a "hub" in your area, this will reduce your shipping rate.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

DarkSide, you have PM


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

For those of you installing these in the next couple of days, use HAND TOOLS. Do NOT use any sort of impact wrench or you can damage the internal seals and potentially cause the struts to leak. It is important that everything be torqued to factory specifications in order to receive the best performance from your air struts.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Andrew, regarding mk5 and B6 Passat installation, can you please verify that we are to use the entire strut mount assembly, bearing included? With the previous struts, we were instructed to only use the mount itself and not use the OEM bearing. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Correct, we're still including the upper bearing on ALL MK5/B6 Passat suspensions. Thus, there is no use for the stock bearing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I thought I read somewhere where we were supposed to use the stock bearing with these new struts. I guess not. Thanks for clearing that up Andrew.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_For those of you installing these in the next couple of days, use HAND TOOLS. Do NOT use any sort of impact wrench or you can damage the internal seals and potentially cause the struts to leak. It is important that everything be torqued to factory specifications in order to receive the best performance from your air struts.

What is everyone using to torque these down? I will be using a strut nut tool that is not compatible with a torque wrench.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Originally we were planning on having everyone use the OEM hardware. However, when we the ball rolling things changed a bit. For example, we were planning on using a welded bottom plate design similar to the "version one" supremes and you'll see that we went with another o-ring sealed design.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Originally we were planning on having everyone use the OEM hardware. However, when we the ball rolling things changed a bit. For example, we were planning on using a welded bottom plate design similar to the "version one" supremes and you'll see that we went with another o-ring sealed design.

Directly taken out of PVW where the bagyard guys stated, and I quote... " Theres one big difference over the majority of their competitors: "We don't simply weld a bottom plate on our struts; we use an Air House two bag, CNC plates, O-rings, multiple seals and CNC-machined hardware." How do they know this is better? Because they experimented with the morecommonly seen welded route to start with: "It just looks messy and unprofessional, " he said. Being removable makes servicing (if necessart) so much easier: "We dont use any cheal products from China or Japan either, all of our materials are a high grade." That answers that question!"
Why would you guys even consider a weleded bottom plate if it was "messy and unprofessional"?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

We considered it to keep cost of production down. After thoroughly crunching numbers, we decided it really wasn't worth it. Thanks for noticing us







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*























____that is all


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Directly taken out of PVW where the bagyard guys stated, and I quote... " Theres one big difference over the majority of their competitors: "We don't simply weld a bottom plate on our struts; we use an Air House two bag, CNC plates, O-rings, multiple seals and CNC-machined hardware." How do they know this is better? Because they experimented with the morecommonly seen welded route to start with: "It just looks messy and unprofessional, " he said. Being removable makes servicing (if necessart) so much easier: "We dont use any cheal products from China or Japan either, all of our materials are a high grade." That answers that question!"
Why would you guys even consider a weleded bottom plate if it was "messy and unprofessional"?









no reason for this post...


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gianni versace)*

Just got back from takin a ride. These things are absolutely amazing.







=








Ill take some pics tomorrow in the morning. im sure some of you will probably have some as well. 
Thanks Andrew for taking care of that so fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*

Glad to hear it Lou! Thanks to Flex for driving all that way!
Now get some pics for us!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Flex is secretly in love with air ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

he made it loud and clear that air was not for him.


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_he made it loud and clear that air was not for him.









one of his cars will have it. he already had a mini truck


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (whitemk4golf)*

Ok well here is a few pics of my car aired out.... Once i get notched i guess the results will just be greater. Just drove the car out to Long Island and I am very pleased!







excuse the pics there off my phone.


















_Modified by SuCi0 at 4:40 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looks good, looks like they do indeed offer enough drop


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

They do.... here is my car on easystreets aired out.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*

looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_Flex is secretly in love with air ride.

















, there isn't an air-ride system high tech enough yet. I'd have to have 4 preset ride heights with electronic air release control ( to control how fast it pumps up or deflates ), assisted by sport valved strut and shock assembly's, u know something like having complete control of ur suspention tuning at ur fingertips at all times no matter what the driving situation. You can sail down the highway with a caddilac or b up an exotic car's azz through the twisties.
Any companies wanna get sick with it and do something of that extent lmk

I must say the quality, fit and finish on these is great and Andrew it was nice meeting u.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for the pics lou, the car looks great. get that thing notched and on the ground








nice meeting you too flex, if you change your mind just give ramon a call.


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_







, there isn't an air-ride system high tech enough yet. I'd have to have 4 preset ride heights with electronic air release control ( to control how fast it pumps up or deflates ), assisted by sport valved strut and shock assembly's, u know something like having complete control of ur suspention tuning at ur fingertips at all times no matter what the driving situation. You can sail down the highway with a caddilac or b up an exotic car's azz through the twisties.
Any companies wanna get sick with it and do something of that extent lmk
I must say the quality, fit and finish on these is great and Andrew it was nice meeting u. 

Yap,yap,yap................. U want air


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (whitemk4golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitemk4golf* »_
Yap,yap,yap................. U want air









...................


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

soooo when will another group buy start? I think I will only go for these If i can get them before eurowerks in june.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The next group buy will start in about a week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The next group buy will start in about a week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

you think it will go faster than the last one?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's really tough to say at this point. there are always a few glitches on group buys, it's simply inevitable. one of the large hang-ups that we had with this group buy was the fact that we didn't really close the group buy until mid-late november. we still had people calling and paying around thanksgiving! we seem to always have a problem with bilstein too, this is something else that is out of our control. however, we've got a new contract with bilstein for this up and coming group buy. thus, i'm expecting it to go a bit more smoothly than the last group buy, but i'm sure it won't be perfect. i most certainly think that you'll have the struts in time for eurowerks and you will see the open road team in minnesota http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

I know it's really hard to say this early on, but is there a guesstimate on when this group buy's struts would arrive?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My guesstimate is early April


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

We're going to run this group buy for 2-3 weeks and close it promptly. As I mentioned above, we left the last group buy open for two months and we won't be doing that again. We're working to be more efficient and reduce shipping times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


trying to improve the community one set of airbags at a time


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

trying to bring the community some cool **** paired with kick ass customer service


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_trying to bring the community some cool **** paired with kick ass customer service









Well you guys need more goals then, cause you already have those two completely under control.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the good words colin! (I got your email and will respond tomorrow)
we actually have some cool stuff happening in the next 6-8 months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Is the next group buy going to be first to 25 again? or just 2-3 weeks and then stop


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

That really hasn't been decided yet, honestly. We still have a few details up in the air as of yet, but we're thinking just 2-3 weeks and then close it. Then we will just resume regular pricing of the bombers after the second group buy is closed. We are also not going to be making ANY exceptions on this group buy, once it's closed - that's it!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That really hasn't been decided yet, honestly. We still have a few details up in the air as of yet, but we're thinking just 2-3 weeks and then close it. Then we will just resume regular pricing of the bombers after the second group buy is closed. We are also not going to be making ANY exceptions on this group buy, once it's closed - that's it!

Good info, thanks man


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

oh God!
i wish Brazil had not high custom taxes... 60% of product price + shipping and some other small taxes, makes the imports to be too expensive...damn country...
i think that shipping + all taxes, would be almost 3 times the price of the set...=[


----------



## kcw (Jan 1, 2010)

What length are the custom struts lengths?
Ken


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (kcw)*

The supreme series struts are built to order and the lengths are based upon customer request and input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got my tracking # today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Great!
[email protected] is shipping out 4 sets of struts today


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Its February 1st! Group buy starting this week or next?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

We've already started.








The new thread is down a few on the page. If you want to call and place an order just give me a shout - 484.802.3721


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_Its February 1st! Group buy starting this week or next?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4739034


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*

ahhh. ok sweet thanks!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am starting an install on wed.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am starting an install on wed. 

Anyone else got theirs on? MOAR PICTARS!


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Here's somewhat of a better pic.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*

dope


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

that looks grrrreat.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









you guys should print these as stickers, so we can represent!

maybe instead of 002 in the center can put Open Road Tuning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Swbd4L at 8:16 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (Swbd4L)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (SuCi0)*

got my Bombers today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: +++ THE BOMB HAS DROPPED! BAGYARD BOMBERS AIR STRUTS ARE HERE! +++ (DarkSideGTI)*

























My new Air tap








KW V3 vs Bagyard Bomber








And I'd like to thank my buddy for helping drinking.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

has anyone installed the bombers on their mk2 or mk3 yet?? 
i'm anxious to see some pics!


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

mine are sitting at ORT! ^
i just ordered the rears so i had to wait for combined shipping! as soon as i get em they will be in the same day!...i hope


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

my fronts should be here tomorrow... rears are being shipped direct from bagyard


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

its sad, the front has stock springs under it right now cause the coils are gone.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

Do you have any pictures of the rear struts for the Passat B5 5.5 4motion?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

Mike, but of course I got mine installed.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_Mike, but of course I got mine installed.









I read your review... i wanna see pics!


----------



## unknowna4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Noooo!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (unknowna4)*

just got my fronts at lunch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_just got my fronts at lunch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


They taste good? I had chili for lunch


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

haha the review was with my old set.. I havent took any pic's yet with the car how it sits now on the 17s..


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
They taste good? I had chili for lunch

i didn't say i ate them for lunch dork. i hade home made enchiladas


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i had chipotle, then shawn w. called me a douchebag http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i had chipotle, then shawn w. called me a douchebag http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 so thats where u are. Texted you. i want in


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I shot you back a text, no? Let me check my phones!









I also sent you a PM


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i had chipotle, then infamous shawn w. called me a douchebag http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

mk2 pics coming soon


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_mk2 pics coming soon


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

keep in mind no motor so height pressure will be a little low
























































its sitting on the tow hooks, the rear is sitting on the tires since i have no more coils.


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

i love these darn things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to bagyard and andrew
in all the pics, the body is sitting on the tie rods. im going to flip them next week so it should come down more.
tried it on some 16s
































and 17s


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

awesome!!!
looks as though these bombers really get the job done... i can just imagine how much rim tuck you would have with 16's!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

im going to test fit the gotti's tomorrow. i thought about throwing one on tonight


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_im going to test fit the gotti's tomorrow. i thought about throwing one on tonight

DO IT!
i'll stay up late to watch


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

then quit sending me im's


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hahaha


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

on 16 x 7.5 et 7ish with 195-40-16


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_on 16 x 7.5 et 7ish with 195-40-16










looks like it'll tuck that 16" lip pretty good once you get that fender lip rolled completely flat or kick a little / camber into it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

lookin good guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

looking good alex & justin







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Those Schmidts need to stay on there.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I shot you back a text, no? Let me check my phones!








I also sent you a PM









thanks for your help Andrew. Can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

Anytime Steveo! If there's anything else you need, just give me a call


----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

So ready.. finally got rid of my boyfriend so i longer have to fund for his and my car...and bagyard bombers are the next stepp..


----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh **** gotti's :thumbup:


----------



## MrWhite (Nov 24, 2010)

so question for the mkv guys with bombers up front, any strange noises? i have them and just waiting on a few things to install and just wanted to know. thanks guys


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

no - should not have any strange noises. i would def replace your strut bushing when you swap them out (cheap insurance, especially if your stock bushing has been taking a beating driving low). also, make sure to remove your OEM strut bearing, as the Bombers come with one integrated. Finally, make sure to only use hand tools to install as impact can damage the O rings.

the bags do 'pop' when you air up from full dump. its the nature of the double bellow bag. you can minimize this (if it bothers you) by having the car in neutral and no brake/e-brake when you air up.

other than that its plug and play


----------



## MrWhite (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks buddy I cant wait, t minus this weekend


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

how much does a full kit cost for a mk4?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sovietaced said:


> how much does a full kit cost for a mk4?


 shoot over an email: [email protected]


----------



## ering2010 (Aug 19, 2007)

is there a way to order just one set of bombers for a mk3?
fronts and backs


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

ering2010 said:


> is there a way to order just one set of bombers for a mk3?
> fronts and backs


Shoot Andrew an email and he'll sort out any questions you have.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

andrew is over at airsociety more often than vortex..


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

which is why I said email rather than PM


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

dont even bother. id just go airlifts. youll order bombers and you wont see them for months. hell i ordered mine before halloween! its almost new years and i havent even gotten them.nor do i know when i will.


----------



## ering2010 (Aug 19, 2007)

email sent.. :thumbup:

people that have ordered and received them, how long did it take to get them?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

ering2010 said:


> email sent.. :thumbup:
> 
> people that have ordered and received them, how long did it take to get them?


longer then you want to wait. then you'll hear things like oh they should be on this next pallet, oh eddy thought i didnt pay him blah blah blah. instead of buying your self a brand new truck you should have bought struts to stock up here in the states. wouldnt you agree, andrew?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

ups just rolled through my neighborhood... didnt have anything for me


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

ering2010 said:


> email sent.. :thumbup:
> 
> people that have ordered and received them, how long did it take to get them?


I ordered a whole kit around the end of Sept begining of Oct and I had them within 6 weeks. 1st the management came and all the easy stuff, followed by the rears and then in the end the fronts.

I hear all the ish about it taking forever and I was worried myself but *I did not have any issues*. 

I still have everything in boxes and am actually thinking about selling the struts. If anyone is interested PM me and there will be no waiting.  MK4 Bombers. Never used.


----------

